# PRESS RELEASE: Bang & Olufsen announces BeoPlay H3 and H6 headphones



## joe

​ 
   
   
_B&O PLAY launches two new sets of headphones that combine extraordinary sound quality with _
_exquisite design and enable you to listen to music in a whole new way. The new BeoPlay H3 in-ear _
_headphones and BeoPlay H6 over-ear headphones are made with state of the art technology to _
_make your music sound better wherever you go. BeoPlay H3 is a superior and comfortable in-ear _
_headphone for people in action that gives you an authentic sound along with simple and superb _
_ergonomic comfort. BeoPlay H6 is a super soft, flexible over-ear headphone designed with the finest _
_materials and with a sound performance that takes audio to another level. _
   
  B&O PLAY by BANG & OLUFSEN builds on generations of craftsmanship and expertise and offers a new 
  type of contemporary products with sound solutions optimized for a life on the move. With the launch of 
  the new BeoPlay H3 in-ear headphones and BeoPlay H6 over-ear headphones, B&O PLAY challenges the 
  limits of technology to bring music into people's lives. Henrik Taudorf Lorensen, VP of B&O PLAY states: 
  “We are extremely excited to present the next generation of headphones. At B&O PLAY,we love music and 
  want to make it possible for our users to enjoy music -wherever they are. B&O PLAY provides the 
  opportunity to experience music in a convenient and easy way with an outstanding high sound quality and 
  unique design. No loud colours here, simply style and substance.” 
   
*Outstanding sound*
  With BeoPlay H3 and H6, each individual user gains the optimum look, fit, and comfort, along with an 
  extraordinary sound experience. With the B&O PLAY headphones significant studies in the shape and 
  curves of the human ear have been carried out to find a suitable geometry that ensures you hear the music 
  exactly the way the artist intended - wherever you go. The unique sound curve of the headphones provides 
  a clean and powerful sound that reveals all the details in the music at any given volume level. It gives an 
  authentic music experience in your personal sphere. 
   
*Carefully crafted*
  BeoPlay H3 and H6 are made of anodized high purity aluminium which makes the headphones feel light, 
  and at the same time durable and robust. The solid cowhide leather on the BeoPlay H6 headphones comes 
  from New Zealand where the cows roam in controlled pastures and only the very highest quality hides are 
  selected. Each leather product is completely natural and the leather is dyed with a tanning process that 
  provides colours in rich and warm tones. The careful selection of materials and focus on craftsmanship 
  ensures that the headphones patinate beautifully and create a personalized look as time go by.
   
*B&O PLAY cooperates with iconic Danish designer *
  Danish industrial designer, Jakob Wagner, and B&O PLAY have shaped BeoPlay H3 and H6. B&O PLAY has chosen to collaborate with the ambitious Dane because he puts an honour in making exciting, dynamic, and vibrant design – without ever compromising quality and function. Wagner is both trained as a mechanical engineer and industrial designer which make him extremely skilled in all practical stages of the design process. Henrik Taudorf Lorensen, VP of B&O PLAY says: “We wanted someone who understood the importance of craftsmanship and our heritage, with whom we could take the design to a new level.
  Together, we have created two different, unique headphone designs that in each separate way are perfect 
  for music experiences on the go and have chosen high quality materials that are durable and long-lasting”. 
  Price for H3 EUR 249 and H6 EUR 399. Available at, Bang & Olufsen stores, the B&O PLAY online store 
  (beoplay.com), selected Apple retail stores, Apple Online, selected design and department stores, from May 2013.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

So are they any good?


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> So are they any good?


----------



## GREQ

Interesting.
  The H6 looks like the designers crossed a Sony MDR-1R with a leather sofa.... looks comfy.


----------



## TapTapPull

Quote: 





greq said:


> Interesting.
> The H6 looks like the designers crossed a Sony MDR-1R with a leather sofa.... looks comfy.


 
   
  I see the MDR-1R features, as well.
   
  Interested to read about how they sound!


----------



## ForShure

Never listened to BANG & OLUFSEN headphones. The H6's look real nice and classy. In my opinion B&O knows how to design some real good looking premium hardware though. We'll see if the sound matches the design or if they are just a better looking set of Bose.


----------



## LinkPro

I just realized that B&O names their products with the prefix Beo- and that is the company name without the "and" part.
   
  Looks like they will be available at Apple Store, I may give the H6 a try. Hopefully they'll do better and B&W and h/k - h/k headphones are decent though, but B&W's are plain bad.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> So are they any good?


 
  Well Gosh, they must be, they're made of high purity aluminium and free range cows.


----------



## Trunks159

Would these be available in the US?


----------



## kimvictor

it's kind of costly compared to old A8. would these compete with others in the price range? or is it just another beats?


----------



## Foxjam

Call me a pessimist but I'm not expecting much here.  I'll be happy to be wrong though.


----------



## Trunks159

foxjam said:


> Call me a pessimist but I'm not expecting much here.  I'll be happy to be wrong though.




Is it the brand or the looks?


----------



## floeezy

Bang & Olufsen speakers are known to be wickedly expensive, so I wasn't surprised by the hefty price tag of EUR 399.


----------



## CoryGillmore

Well if it's so expensive and stylish then it must be good! I have to admit though I love the styling of the cans.


----------



## retrophonic

Nice, comes in black also.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I've always felt that B&O was high on style and design but low on substance.  But I guess the proof is in the listening.


----------



## Jorge Luna

Theses seem to be targeted towards the metrosexual members of the community.


----------



## DigitalFreak

These better deliver in spades, for 399 euros that's just over 500 bones USD which puts these cans in the Senn HD650 MSRP ballpark. Any idea when these will hit N. America and if Jude will have a crack at them so we can have some impressions before committing to a buy?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> These better deliver in spades, for 399 euros that's just over 500 bones USD which puts these cans in the Senn HD650 MSRP ballpark. Any idea when these will hit N. America and if Jude will have a crack at them so we can have some impressions before committing to a buy?


 
   
  +1
   
  its 520USD, upper mid-fi, besides the HD 650s thats closer to PS500, 702 annies, HE400/HE-5LE, D5000, T70/T90 territory, basically everything short of a HE-500 which is the next tier.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> +1
> 
> its 520USD, upper mid-fi, besides the HD 650s thats closer to PS500, 702 annies, HE400/HE-5LE, D5000, T70/T90 territory, basically everything short of a HE-500 which is the next tier.


 

 Yep, and that next tier up to the HE-500 isn't really that big a step price wise either. B&O has their work cut out for them. I really hope these new cans are as good as the press release tries to make them out to be. I really like the look of them, they have a nice modern stylish look to them that avoids looking gaudy.
  Whoops, I nearly forgot


----------



## zafconcord

Definitely looks good though, just sit tight and waiting to any review about the quality of the sound


----------



## Sylaw

Quote: 





retrophonic said:


> Nice, comes in black also.


 
  Sennheiser momentum will have some pretty good rivals..


----------



## White Lotus

As an owner of the both the Form-2 and the A8, I'll admit that I'm a little excited.

 Seeing those vents on the IEM, I'm just going to assume that it's going to be a single-driver dynamic.


----------



## tribestros

Quote: 





linkpro said:


> I just realized that B&O names their products with the prefix Beo- and that is the company name without the "and" part.
> 
> Looks like they will be available at Apple Store, I may give the H6 a try. Hopefully they'll do better and B&W and h/k - h/k headphones are decent though, *but B&W's are plain bad.*


 
   
  You are perhaps the only person I know who likes the h/k headphones and thinks the B&Ws are "bad".


----------



## DigitalFreak

tribestros said:


> You are perhaps the only person I know who likes the h/k headphones and thinks the B&Ws are "bad".



Not really, I think the B&W headphones are highly overpriced and mediocre sounding at best. I tried to get along with my P5 and finally gave up after a year. I sold it off at a loss.


----------



## teofilrocks

I've always thought of the modern B&O as a luxury brand more than an audio brand, so the MSRP doesn't really surprise me. It's easy to see the price and immediately look to Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser, and HiFiMAN, but people have been doing that for years. It's the difference between a luxury-first brand and an audio-first brand. Generally different markets, that's all.
   
  The design of the headphones is interesting. Overall shape reminds me of Sony, headband bumps like AKG (or Sennheiser), and angled connectors like Audeze.


----------



## Kimx2310

These look amazing, though i must admit B&O headphones (and to some degree their speakers) never was something to write home about, not compared to their price at least. So i'm not really expecting anything.
   
  I actually visited their HQ and factory in Struer, Denmark not that long ago and i must admit that these people are dedicated and has some really great people working for them, plus the quality of their products is prestine because they got this crazy quality control.
   
  But as the above poster said they would rather compromise sound than style, that's just how the company works.


----------



## skimminst

I wonder if the H6 pads are replaceable?
   
  Well, the ornamental strips on my first speakers ever: "B&O RL 45.2" were but they were about 60 Deutsche Mark (€30,-), too.


----------



## RochRx7

Over $500USD? Ouch. All these audio companies jumping into the headphone game with some lofty prices..

 I guess this will be the trend that is going to follow for what feels like.. the rest of our lives.


----------



## rasmushorn

The pads are replaceable - but only with their own pads. They can be twisted off and you won't be able to fit other pads on them. But the ones they come with are VERY soft and nice leather. They are full size over-the-ear - not on-ear.
   
  The sound is more clear and the seperation is better than the DT-1350 to my ears. Bigger soundstage and better overall clarity. My DT-1350 sounds a bit veiled in direct comparison and I have always liked them. They have angled drivers so I think that helps to broaden the perspective a little. I have to admit I am surprised by how good they sound because the house is very slim and it is closed design so I expected them to be either very bassy or congested but they are overall very neutral and opensounding. 
   
  Disclaimer; I work for B&O - not in Sales or R&D but in the quality department. I have been a headphone geek much longer than I have been working at B&O. I have to admit I was at first very sceptical about these from the beginning and I never thought the design was right because of the limited space but I am surprised by the result anyway.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Claiming that your headphone makes the DT1350 sound veiled is a lofty claim to say the least. Impressions from seasoned head-fiers will be the final judge on these headphones


----------



## teofilrocks

I always thought we were the final judge for ourselves. Maybe you mean you'd rather go by the opinion of a longtime head-fier that's not connected to B&O over someone who is?


----------



## DigitalFreak

teofilrocks said:


> I always thought we were the final judge for ourselves. Maybe you mean you'd rather go by the opinion of a longtime head-fier that's not connected to B&O over someone who is?




I mean people in general will weigh the impressions of other people who have experience with various headphones and decide from there whether its worth the gamble of spending over 500 USD. At that price people are going to be picky. Personally, I don't blame them, 500 USD isn't a drop in the bucket for most people on here


----------



## zzffnn

H6s look nice and comfy. Hopefully, at 399 euro, they offer good sound quality in addition to styling.


----------



## teofilrocks

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I mean people in general will weigh the impressions of other people who have experience with various headphones and decide from there whether its worth the gamble of spending over 500 USD.


 
   
  Oh, gotcha. Agreed.


----------



## milkpowder

The Form 2: a bit fragile, bass-light, and the foam covers may disintegrate after a few years, but actually very satisfying with its spacious, mid-centric presentation.
  The A8: handsomely built like most B&O products, sound decent.
   
  These?  I'm excited.  Fingers crossed they'll be a better sounding version than the P5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That pricetag is pretty scary though...


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Claiming that your headphone makes the DT1350 sound veiled is a lofty claim to say the least. Impressions from seasoned head-fiers will be the final judge on these headphones


 
  Yeah - I know it is a bold statement. But it is not _my_ headphone - I just work in the company that designed them and I consider myself nothing more than a normal potential customer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had a chance to spend time with them and compare to my other gear so I hope it is ok for me to share my listening impressions?
   
  DT-1350 are my favorite portable and have been that for a long time. I enjoy DT-1350 and will keep them. The H6 are almost twice the price of DT1350 so one should expect a somewhat better performance? I am looking forward to read peoples impressions of the H6.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I have had a chance to spend time with them and compare to my other gear *so I hope it is ok for me to share my listening impressions*?


 
  Do it soon, and you'll probably be there first here to do so - which would be very welcome indeed.
  Any opinion is better than none. 
  I'm interested to hear what people have to say about it.


----------



## Twinster

Having read previously reviewed headphone that I know and owned by Rasmushorn I can personally appreciate his impression. Thank you!
   
  Can you share the technical specification of the H6?
   
   
   
  Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yeah - I know it is a bold statement. But it is not _my_ headphone - I just work in the company that designed them and I consider myself nothing more than a normal potential customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Claiming that your headphone makes the DT1350 sound veiled is a lofty claim to say the least. Impressions from seasoned head-fiers will be the final judge on these headphones


 
   
  Well, maybe not lofty if the DT1350 sound veiled because the B&O is too bright  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I hope and pray that these will sound clear and balanced. I hope they will do what MartinLogan did with the Mikros 90, and focus on clarity and resolution, rather than bright yet muffled bombast. But I have pretty much given up the ghost as far as new entry portable headphones go....I think they will all be tailored for the masses, which means they will look cool and suck of sculpted sound. Natural and neutral in headphones has gone the way of common sense and logic in society...bye-bye. 
   
  I hope I am proven wrong, but...


----------



## Father Schu

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yeah - I know it is a bold statement. But it is not _my_ headphone - I just work in the company that designed them and I consider myself nothing more than a normal potential customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rasmushorn, how did these sound in comparison to the T5P/T70?


----------



## mutabor

I think that B&O H6 could be just re-shelled Sony 1R according to design similarities and that B&O often takes other companies' tech and just presents it in luxury style.


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





mutabor said:


>


 
  They kind of look like the passive cancellation just...looks like it's going to be good. I just got a hunch about it.


----------



## Craigster75

The design of these is conventional and cookie cutter by B&O standards compared to the innovative designs of their past A/V gear.  B&O had several retail locations and I tried their previous IEMs there.  They sounded good from memory with a more distinctive design, but nothing special for the price.  Historically, B&O isn't shy about charging for the name.  We will see if this new line offers for "Bang" for the buck, pardon the pun.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Well, maybe not lofty if the DT1350 sound veiled because the B&O is too bright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I hope B&O sets the bar higher as I consider the Mikros 90 to be one of the most boring headphones I have heard.


----------



## Starset

The design looks like a Grado steroids


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I hope B&O sets the bar higher as I consider the Mikros 90 to be one of the most boring headphones I have heard.


 
   
  Joking, right...


----------



## rasmushorn

As I hear the H6 they have a slightly V-shaped signature. But without exagerating the bass and treble too much. I have to admit though that the midrange is just a tiny bit too resessed to my taste. For a portable headphone at this size the clarity and soundstaging is surprisingly good. The weak spot is the bass where it lacks just a little in speed and definition. 
   
  Compared to T5p/T70 the H6 are not even close in anyway to compete in resolution or imaging. The T5p/T70 are technically superior in every way and with totally opposite signatures - but also a VERY different target group and purpose I imagine.


----------



## rasmushorn

Another thing that irritates me (and probably will for a lot of other users in here) is that the only cable in the box is a 4-pole cable with remote and mic for iPhone. I would love to have had a 4-pole to 3-pole converter or a cable without microphone. Whenever I use the H6 with any of my portable amplifiers I have to draw the plug out a bit in order not to have it touch the ground/mic and destroy the sound completely. Why does it not have a converter or maybe just a normal cable without the mic? Hmmm....


----------



## sly_in_the_sky

deleted


----------



## sly_in_the_sky

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> I've always felt that B&O was high on style and design but low on substance.  But I guess the proof is in the listening.


 
   
  Hello,
   
  You should listen to the beolab 8000 for example (a 20 years old speaker) or the incredible beolab 5...that yes, is expensive but it looks as good as it sounds...  sorry but lots of Hi-end products looks like no designers worked on it. I know that I can have the same sound for half the price but clearly not with the same design and so well built.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Joking, right...


 

 At the risk of you saying my opinion is insane again because it deviates from yours, I am completely serious.  If I could describe the Mikros in one word, it is "blah" due to rolled off highs and anemic bass, like a reverse v-curve.   I would rather own the Monster DNA, Logitech UE6000, B&W P5, Sennheiser Momentum, V-Moda M-100........the list goes on.
   
  I expect much more from the B&O, especially based on the asking price.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> At the risk of you saying my opinion is insane again because it deviates from yours, I am completely serious.  If I could describe the Mikros in one word, it is "blah" due to* rolled off highs and anemic bass*, like a reverse v-curve.   I would rather own the Monster DNA, Logitech UE6000, B&W P5, Sennheiser Momentum, V-Moda M-100........the list goes on.
> 
> I expect much more from the B&O, especially based on the asking price.


 
   
  I just found your comment odd, because nothing could be further from what I am hearing. The Mikros 90 is fast, clear, open, with very extended highs and natural bass. If anything, the Mikros is a tad _too_ fast and clear. Some might prefer a warmer, more fleshed-out midrange.  I've read three other reviews that dovetail what I hear. What were you listening to them with?


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I would rather own the Monster DNA, Logitech UE6000, B&W P5, Sennheiser Momentum, V-Moda M-100........the list goes on.


 
  I'm still not understanding where your DNA love is coming from. I understand that you probably have different ears than I do, since I find them to be a muddy mess.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





ssrock64 said:


> I'm still not understanding where your DNA love is coming from. I understand that you probably have different ears than I do, since I find them to be a muddy mess.


 

 It's not a glowing endorsement for the DNA as I would not personally purchase them, it's just that I prefer their overall sound to the Mikros.  The Mikros was more detailed.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I just found your comment odd, because nothing could be further from what I am hearing. The Mikros 90 is fast, clear, open, with very extended highs and natural bass. If anything, the Mikros is a tad _too_ fast and clear. Some might prefer a warmer, more fleshed-out midrange.  I've read three other reviews that dovetail what I hear. What were you listening to them with?


 
  It was a Best Buy demo through my Iphone, so admittedly not the ideal listening situation, but I did A/B with the P5 and Momentum and preferred both to the Mikros.


----------



## Anewills

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> At the risk of you saying my opinion is insane again because it deviates from yours, I am completely serious.  If I could describe the Mikros in one word, it is "blah" due to rolled off highs and anemic bass, like a reverse v-curve.   I would rather own the Monster DNA, Logitech UE6000, B&W P5, Sennheiser Momentum, V-Moda M-100........the list goes on.
> 
> I expect much more from the B&O, especially based on the asking price.


 

 a "bell-curve"


----------



## ajy317

The wire for H6 is on the right side only???? Normally wires are on left side! That would be weird!
   
  I love B&O, love the design, the home theatre, the A8, the car audios.
   
  BUT, BeoPlay stuffs for example the speaker for ipad sound just very very poor!!! I wonder how these two would sound like. I dont like the design of them though.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





ajy317 said:


> The wire for H6 is on the right side only????


 
  Wow, I can't believe I missed that.
  That kind of thing really annoys me.

 The only other headphone I've ever seen with that wiring was the el cheapo Numark HF-125 'DJ' headphone.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





ajy317 said:


> The wire for H6 is on the right side only???? Normally wires are on left side! That would be weird!
> 
> I love B&O, love the design, the home theatre, the A8, the car audios.
> 
> BUT, BeoPlay stuffs for example the speaker for ipad sound just very very poor!!! I wonder how these two would sound like. I dont like the design of them though.


 
  The wire can be plugged in to both sides. There is a 3,5 mm jack plug in each side so you can choose which side suits you best.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> The wire can be plugged in to both sides. There is a 3,5 mm jack plug in each side so you can choose which side suits you best.


 
  Is that a world first? I've certainly never heard of that before.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





greq said:


> Is that a world first? I've certainly never heard of that before.


 
  No - that has been done many times before. Beats I think has that feature too. You can "link" more headphones to eachother in a row if you want to hear the same source.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Quote: 





greq said:


> Is that a world first? I've certainly never heard of that before.


 
  The V-MODA M-100 also has this feature.  In addition to allowing you to choose which side you want to plug your headphones into, the M-100 also allows another user to plug in their headphones into the empty jack to share music.  
   
  It's a great feature especially if you want to quickly compare other headphones to the M-100 or if you just want to make friends.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> It's a great feature especially if you want to quickly compare other headphones to the M-100 or if you just want to make friends.


 
  And now I've got images in my head of hundreds of headfiers all connected by cables getting all tangled up in some sort of weird audio orgy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So could you chain a number of beats, v-modas and B+Os? Are they all just standard 3.5mm sockets? (or a smaller universal standard?)


----------



## rasmushorn

It is a standard 3.5 mm socket - but I think the B&O one is limited to similar very slim plugs. You will not be able to plug just any 3.5 mm cable - which is a shame.


----------



## ajy317

Thx a lot for that comment, I really cant tell if there is another socket on the left side from the picture.
   
  Still, I feel that it is better to have separate cables on both side of the headphone. I wonder if the H6 would end up with sound quality similar to the Beats Pro. (I expect them to be better!)


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





greq said:


> Interesting.
> The H6 looks like the designers crossed a Sony MDR-1R with a leather sofa.... looks comfy.


 
  hope the pads completely surround the ear without touching it, I'm used to the feel of my lindy premiums


----------



## MusicalChillies

Wish I never saw this thread, retro heaven for me with B&O in general. Wallet deffo shut as of now....


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Wish I never saw this thread, retro heaven for me with B&O in general. Wallet deffo shut as of now....


 
  keeping your wallet shut is a hard business on head-fi


----------



## magiccabbage

everyone seems to like the look of these. i think they are horrible


----------



## alpha10

Just received a mail that they are in stock now:

http://beoplay.com/Products/BeoplayH6

Looks good, I will listen to them asap.


----------



## alpha10

Had 20 minutes with the H6 yesterday.

First impression is that they are light and well built, isolation is good and comfort is excellent, definately one of the most comfortable closed headphones I have tried in recent years (and I've tried many).

Sound is typical B&O, not that exciting, quite neutral, but a little boring. Bass is not very deep and there's not much of it, treble is nice and not harsh, so overall it's a pleasant sound.

If it was half price, it would be a good deal, for the listed price it's not good enough.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





alpha10 said:


> If it was half price, it would be a good deal, for the listed price it's not good enough.


 
  And that is where they (and too many others) falls flat on it's designer ass!
   
  Like the look but I am not even nearly surprised to hear that they don't match up to their RRP. Though my uber cool mates and many a frequent flyer will no doubt be rocking them come the summer!
   
  Yawn!!!


----------



## yosister

e means and in many latin-based languages, so beo probably really means B&O


----------



## vv007420

P5's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They are made by Bower & Wilkins. I think u must have got them mixed up. B&O is a reputed brand among audiophiles though


----------



## vv007420

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Not really, I think the B&W headphones are highly overpriced and mediocre sounding at best. I tried to get along with my P5 and finally gave up after a year. I sold it off at a loss.


 

 P5's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. They are made by Bower & Wilkins. I think u must have got them mixed up. B&O is a reputed brand among audiophiles though


----------



## KennethRoberts

What head phone would you compare the H6 to in terms of sound signature?


----------



## alejenda12

BeoPlay H3 and H6 headphones rocks.......................... Everyone try this if you are a music fan.


----------



## alejenda12

BeoPlay H3 and H6 headphones rocks.......................... Everyone try this if you are a music fan.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





alejenda12 said:


> BeoPlay H3 and H6 headphones rocks.......................... Everyone try this if you are a music fan.


 
  You put forward a compelling argument.


----------



## alpha10

Very hard to answer, you should try them yourself.



kennethroberts said:


> What head phone would you compare the H6 to in terms of sound signature?


----------



## Couch Potato

im gonna buy the H3 !!
  £199 is a very fair price i have to say compared to other companies, might be pricey for non-headfiers but people into IEM understands that good IEM costs more than £250 pounds
   
  and hey how many iem's are made from anodized aluminium and 3 year warrantee? not to say added nice looking controller mic? 
   
  i purchased my ATH CK-10 for around £200 and broke after 13months (1 year warrantee....) and they are said to be one of the most durable iems ever quality of the plastic are good etc...( my a**), the plastic starts to chip away, but still CK10 is by far the best iem ive heard, i got it fixed by people on the streets in china since one of the ear is not working, and it still broke after 3months, the cost of fixing is cheap only £10 but the plastic of the ck10 is wearing off and the gorgious marble are all scratched.
   
   
  i really like the look on H3, it has a sport car/minimalist look to it, and im pretty sure its not gonna chip away like how ck10 does
   
  all three colors look outstanding, but if i have to choose id go for the red one (black color mic and red colour looks nice!)


----------



## orky87

Good business tactics from B&O considering the size and demand in headphone market.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





alpha10 said:


> Had 20 minutes with the H6 yesterday.
> 
> First impression is that they are light and well built, isolation is good and comfort is excellent, definately one of the most comfortable closed headphones I have tried in recent years (and I've tried many).
> 
> ...


 
  yea its quite expensive but that's nothing new fr B&O, i mean its never gonna compete with the like's of hd650 right?


----------



## nakedhand

B&O is the Apple of sound. Good performance, but at a unwarranted and unjustifiable premium with too little connection to performance.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





nakedhand said:


> B&O is the Apple of sound. Good performance, but at a unwarranted and unjustifiable premium with too little connection to performance.


 

 I'd say BOSE are more like the apple of sound, though I get where you are coming from.


----------



## nakedhand

Quote: 





yomomma1 said:


> I'd say BOSE are more like the apple of sound, though I get where you are coming from.


 
   
  Well yes B&O do aim for the high end. Build, finish and design often reside in the high end domain. The fidelity however not so much. Plain insufficient at that price point.
   
  BOSE I have been lucky enough to avoid entirely after being subjected to a quite expensive set of speakers a long time ago, which makes me completely clueless on the products they deliver these days.


----------



## paddycrow

I have to admit, I absolutely love the look of the leather and aluminum on the H6. I am the type of person who is willing to pay a little more for touches like that. I don't think $400 USD is out of line if the performance is there, although it is on the steep side. There are other products that also have my attention, like the new KEF M500. Since I'm shopping for something that will spend a lot of time in my carry on luggage, my biggest concern about the H6 is how it packs. I look at headphones the same way as I look at sports cars and motorcycles. They have to have the performance AND look good. If either is lacking, I don't want it.


----------



## SimonReborn

Big fan of the B&O line of products. You really gonne have to judge them as art tho, and have a pretty loaded wallet, but once again, we all know how much a well appreciated painting can go for 
   
  I've been visiting Denmark 2 times this month, my main concern was the Louisiana museum, particularly the Pop Art Design exhibition and Yoko Ono. It was really something! 
  I think B&O represent the emotion you get when there´s an extra touch to the concept, It is such thing making a person who can appreciate that paying an higher price tag for it 
   
  I remembered getting a fuzzy feeling everytime I passed a B&O store with the H6 on display ^^


----------



## alpha10

As I said, the H6 do sound good, but they are just too expensive for what you get.


----------



## DJ Walker Smith

the h6 are very nice and very expensive as well


----------



## hidaven

Just demo these.........they sound great! Well worth the price. Very comfortable, great soundstage, nice deep base. Maybe a tiny and I mean tiny bit on the bright side but on most recordings it helps to open the soundstage. Lots of extended treble Removable wire with controls and a mic in line.

Remember these phones are not broken in yet so bass should tighten up a bit more. A VERY neutral sounding set of cans. My guess is that with a nice tube amp these will really shine but on my galaxy s4 they sounded great. Very detailed. The mods were not recessed in my opinion just neutral and natural sounding with no real humps anywhere. Pads totally surround your ear and are very comfortable. Acoustical instruments just sound amazing and clean, Very open sounding for a closed design.

I pre ordered the tan skinned ones. I'm impressed.


----------



## xkgamez

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> Just demo these.........they sound great! Well worth the price. Very comfortable, great soundstage, nice tight deep base. Maybe a tiny and I mean tiny bit on the bright side but on most recordings it helps to open the soundstage. Lots of extended treble. Seriously, these headphones compare to phones double the cost. Removable wire with controls and a mic in line.


 
   
  Thanks for the review. Never thought the word "value" would come to my mind when reading about B&O products.
  Now I can't wait to try these...too bad the B&O shop in my neighborhood closed recently


----------



## hidaven

Yes, 399.00 isn't cheap but I heard quite a few headphones under 500.00 and these absolutely compete. Some might say they don't wow you or don't sound alive but I disagree. Usually when a headphone sounds great in a particular area its been tuned to emphasize a particular frequency. The h3 has a pronounced bump in the mids. 

The h6 is very detailed and neutral slight v curve but SLIGHT. Since most recordings bump the mids in the recording a slight V curve is welcomed. Diana krall sounded better through these cans then she did in person.....the definition is astounding to my ears and much better than the v moda 100's I just reviewed.

Definitely check them out......one minor gripe is that these phones are NOT sensitive. I'm at 3/4 vol. on my s4 so they need some juice. I'm sure a nice headphone amp would really make them shine but the s4 sounded fantastic at the upper vol. level.


----------



## pwodarz

Thanks for some info on these! I've been seriously considering them
  Quote: 





hidaven said:


> Usually when a headphone sounds great in a particular area its been tuned to emphasize a particular frequency. The h3 has a pronounced bump in the mids.
> 
> The h6 is very detailed and neutral slight v curve but SLIGHT. Since most recordings bump the mids in the recording a slight V curve is welcomed. Diana krall sounded better through these cans then she did in person.....the definition is astounding to my ears and much better than the v moda 100's I just reviewed.


 
  Was it the pronounced mids that mad Diana Krall sound better or just the fact that a recording was most likely edited whereas in person, not so much?
  Quote: 





hidaven said:


> Just demo these.........they sound great! Well worth the price. Very comfortable, great soundstage, nice deep base. Maybe a tiny and I mean tiny bit on the bright side but on most recordings it helps to open the soundstage. Lots of extended treble Removable wire with controls and a mic in line.
> 
> Remember these phones are not broken in yet so bass should tighten up a bit more. A VERY neutral sounding set of cans. My guess is that with a nice tube amp these will really shine but on my galaxy s4 they sounded great. Very detailed. The mods were not recessed in my opinion just neutral and natural sounding with no real humps anywhere. Pads totally surround your ear and are very comfortable. Acoustical instruments just sound amazing and clean, Very open sounding for a closed design.
> 
> I pre ordered the tan skinned ones. I'm impressed.


 
  Are you in the U.S.? Where and how did you manage to get ahold of them?


----------



## hidaven

I'm in the US and my local shop had a few samples so I brought my galaxy s4 in. Krall usually bumps up the mids in her recordings so these cans ever so slightly brings her back.....sounds fantastic. Like I said it has a very mild V curve in the frequencies which is a good thing as a lot of my 1500 CDs actually bump the mids a tad especially vocals. 

The instrument separation is nothing short of amazing and the air and sound staging is as good as it gets for closed cans. I heard picks on guitar strings that I haven't heard before. The bass was just fine for me, natural and deep on my Christian McBride cd where he and his friends play double bass. No veiling whatsoever with these cans. Blew my Westone 3umx out of the water in that dept. I can't even listen to them anymore after hearing these h6s.

Now don't get me wrong, they may not compete with cans over 1000.00 in some respects but as always its the law of diminishing returns. I haven't heard a sub 500.00 set of headphones that surpass these. And mind you these were not broken in yet! 

By far the lightest and most comfortable over ear cans I have worn. And the sound isolation was pretty good! If I really had to nit pick I'd probably take a fraction of the treble out as on some recordings it seemed just a tiny bit on the bright side. But again only on a select few recordings. But for the majority of recordings that extended treble just opens up the space and clarity to a whole new dimension.


----------



## pwodarz

Wow thanks for that!


----------



## a_recording

Local B&O store has these in. I can see them through the window so I'm going to walk in for a long demo


----------



## alpha10

I've heard the H6 several times now, they sound very nice and a very comfortable, I actually prefer these to the Momentum, but I think still think the price is too high, a 25% reduction would make them worth the money.


----------



## a_recording

So I spent something like an hour in the Sydney B&O with a very nice chap and the H3/H6. Here are my impressions.
   
*H6*
   
  The H6 is a really nicely built headphone. I've read some reviews complaining about the use of plastic in some parts of the headphone, but the parts that actually need to be metal (the headband and the driver capsule) are milled out of solid pieces. The result is a headphone that weighs similarly to the super light weight Sennheiser Momentum but has bigger earcups, which would make some people happy. Environmental noise isolation isn't fantastic though, the leather seems lightweight and somewhat porous.
   
  In terms of sound the H6 was really kind of surprising. I was expecting B&O to take the same route that B&W and Sennhieser took with their 'lifestyle' headphone and aim for rich bass / mids, but it seems B&O took a different tack and went with a leaner sound. The H6 is still slightly warm in the midrange and has quite linear bass, but it has a very distinct broad emphasis in the treble that adds a sheen to everything. It wasn't a hard S sibilance but more of a softer peak somewhere above or below the 8khz 'S' range (I'm not really sure what). As a result the H6 is a detailed and sprightly listen but not the most transparent thing I've ever heard. It actually somewhat reminds me of the Audio Technica CK100Pro in terms of treble.
   
  I thought the H6 was good, but perhaps should be priced somewhere nearer to the Sennheiser Momentum. One concern would be that the treble emphasis combined with the low isolation make the H6 a less than portable potable.
   
*H3*
   
  The H3 is also beautifully machined, seemingly out of a aluminium capsule and a plastic part for the nozzle. Given the FXD80 and the Westone ADV are both made almost completely out of a metal though I would have liked to see the H3 to be a metal one-piece for the price. The cable is on the thinner side with slight microphonics, and the earphone can only be worn cable down.
   
  In terms of sound the H3 is very different from the H6, with a much richer sound. It is still leaner then something like the Shure SE215. It actually had a really nice tuning to my ear, with just a warmth and a peak in the highs that brings colour but not too much harshness. What is most impressive about the H3 is the soundstage - probably a product of the many, many vent holes on the H3, it sounds very spacious. The flip side is that the H3 has very poor noise isolation. It is possible to carry a conversation with someone even with the H3 on, provided the music is at a low volume.
   
  I was actually impressed enough by the H3 to buy a pair to take it home for a review and longer impressions, so expect that eventually (but not too soon haha). I think the US price for the H3 (249) is par for the course, not great but not overpriced either.
   
  One thing real nice is that both the H3 an H6 come with a 3 year international warranty, which means that you could probably resolve any problems by popping into a B&O store (I have no idea how rare they are but there are 3 in Sydney).


----------



## hidaven

I agree with your review...........My only addition would be that since these are dynamic drivers there might be some break in required. The highs usually mellow out a bit with other headphones such as these. I guess time will tell but I found the attack and extension pretty amazing on the H6s. The bass was linear as you stated with no bloat at all. Agree that these should have been priced around 300.00-350.00 but then again its B&O mark up......


----------



## a_recording

Just wanted to flesh out my impressions of the H3 a little.
   
  So far I'm really liking what I'm hearing. With stock tips the H3 is somewhere between the Sony MDR 7550 and Shure SE215 in terms of tonality. The H3 avoids sounding harsh / nasal on vocals like the 7550 sometimes does, and yet isn't as laid back as the 215.

 I switched to Sony foam hybrid tips on the H3, which improves the seal I get quite a bit and improve isolation a little. They also smooth out the sound a little because the hybrid's aperture is a bit smaller in diameter.
   
  I really like the natural sound of the H3, and the nice open soundstage. Everything sounds pretty much right.
   
  Now I have to figure out where to buy more Sony foam hybrid tips...


----------



## pwodarz

I demoed a pair of the H6 and actually ordered them. Can't wait to get them and break them in.


----------



## Beagle

Does anyone know where you can actually purchase the damn things?


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Does anyone know where you can actually purchase the damn things?


 
   
  I believe that they are actually trying to meet demand at this point (for the H6 anyway). The B&O twitter feed seems to be updating people on stock allocation as time goes...
   
  In some cities there are actual B&O retail stores. Otherwise I think they are selling in Apple Stores as well?


----------



## alpha10

I'm in Denmark, so the H6 are everywhere, very nice sound, great comfort, reduce the price by 25% then I would buy them


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





a_recording said:


> I believe that they are actually trying to meet demand at this point (for the H6 anyway). The B&O twitter feed seems to be updating people on stock allocation as time goes...
> 
> In some cities there are actual B&O retail stores. Otherwise I think they are selling in Apple Stores as well?


 
   
  Quote: 





alpha10 said:


> I'm in Denmark, so the H6 are everywhere, very nice sound, great comfort, reduce the price by 25% then I would buy them


 
   
  Thanks guys. I usually Google the product and find sellers. But nothing comes up for the B&O.


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





alpha10 said:


> I'm in Denmark, so the H6 are everywhere, very nice sound, great comfort, reduce the price by 25% then I would buy them


 
  This is what the trade/sell section if for hehe.


----------



## John_H88

Another quick review of the H6. I am from U.S. but in Helsinki and today went to B&O store to look at the amazing plasma tv's but walked out with the H6. They sounded great unamped from am iPhone, but when I got back to the hotel and listened with iPad mini-dragonfly-ALO Continental I have been sitting here with a great big smile on my face for the past 5 hours. It's 5 AM here now and I can't stop. I will write a fuller review later but this chain is just magical. The only comparison I can make is with the Beyer DT1350 with velour cups that I came over here with (and I thought I loved) but sometimes you've got to ditch the old lady for the hot young blonde!


----------



## blueangel2323

I absolutely love the sound of the B&O premium surround audio system in the Jaguar XJL. Perhaps a bit lean in the bass, but there's that magical sheen in the treble that's just seductive if not completely accurate or transparent. From the impressions people are posting here, it looks like the H6 shares a similar sound signature. I guess that's the B&O "house sound." Unfortunately it's priced a little too rich for my blood (the Jag isn't mine lol).


----------



## a_recording

I loaned my pair of H3's to MrAdrian and hopefully he will give some impressions.
   
  I'm going to include the H3 in a single driver dynamic earphone roundup thread I'm cooking up, but here are some further brief impressions:
   
  - The H3 has a really natural, relaxing sound. They are all rounders and are most similar to the RE-400 while avoiding potential sibilance / harshness like that of the GR07 and 7550.
  - Best aspect is a very wide, spacious soundstage, probably courtesy of the vents that eliminate noise isolation
  - On stock tips, the H3 can occasionally sound strident in the lower treble, but nothing like the 7550
  - Compared to the other earphones in their signature class (GR07, 7550, RE-400) they seem to lack a bit of definition. I really cannot tell if this impression stems from a slightly high frequency roll off or is the driver just a little uncontrolled on the low end.
   
   
  I showed the H3 to a few people at a meet and we all agreed that it was a relaxing and natural listen but seemed to lack something. Amusingly, if you never A/Bed the H3 against anything else it sounds great because it disappears in your ears. 
   
  I can't tell if the pricing is appropriate. $250 USD is somewhat reasonable if you would expect B&O to be extremely good with their after sales warranty service, but because they don't have best in class sound the price is a little rich. If these were $150 I would be pretty enthusiastic about them given the build quality and finishing, and at $200 I would still feel comfortable but it's no bargain. At $250 I really feel some misgivings.


----------



## GREQ

I auditioned the H6 today. 
  I liked it. I liked it a lot.
   
  Compared to the Senn. Momentum, my portable headphone of choice, it was for me, *only marginally better* - BUT it was better. 
  Was it 100 euros better? No. 
  If money was no object I would almost consider replacing the Momentum. 
   
  The thing I noticed immediately about the sound was the bass - it was more textured. Also the sub bass hit a tad harder which was extremely satisfying.
  Personally I found the signature to be overall VERY similar to the Momentum, which is probably why I like it so much. 
  There were no obviously emphasised frequencies, no boominess or echo. Just a very nice open sound in a closed can. 
   
  There was only one thing I didn't like - I thought the clamping pressure was too high, which was quite disturbing and a little uncomfortable.
   
  I can see a lot of people really liking this headphone though.


----------



## Man7rah

> *a_recording* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
  I simply can't read your posts without reading them in your voice anymore, after seeing a couple of your vids it just comes automatically lol


----------



## usrockband

First post on the site. I bought the H3's on a recent trip to Germany from a B&O store. When I first bought them I couldn't tell whether I was happy with my purchase or not; the sound was clear, trebles were crisp but the Bass was not as high/open as I like. I've now owned them for a couple days and put more hours on them and could not be happier; these IEM's really benefit from break-in time. The bass opened right up and is clear as can be. One thing I must comment on about the H3's is their very nice, wide soundstage. They also sound crystal clear; I've heard little background noises in old recordings that I've never heard before (ex. The Chain by Fleetwood Mac - breathing right at the beginning and the sound of one of the musicians clicking his tongue to the tempo - stunning). All in all - these buds are very clear to my ears and have very nice, crisp trebles (cymbal crashes ring perfectly as I read in another online review somewhere) and the mids and bass are shaped nicely and clearly.
   
  Now, as good as these buds are and as much as I've sweet-talked them, I do have a couple problems with them. For starters I can't seem to find a place in my ear where these buds don't start making them sore, which is odd (most reviews I've read praise particularly how comfortable these buds are). They typically make the cartilage on the bottom of my ear a little (sometimes quite) sore after about 10 -15 minutes of use. Perhaps this is because I haven't figured out how to wear them properly yet? (If anybody has any advice on things to try, please let me know). It's a little disappointing to me. On another note, the price is a bit steep at $249. However these IEM's do have B&O design and quality in them (very good build quality, elegant but not flashy) and they did focus on sound quite intensely with these buds.
   
  I'd have felt much more comfortable at $199 or even $219, but perhaps thats because $249 is a lot for headphones in my mind! haha. Having had several other buds in, perhaps, the lower tier (Sennheiser dontrememberthemodel#, Klipsch S4, Beats iBeats, Bose MEI2), these buds are perhaps more then a step-up to my ears and really let me enjoy my music again. Recommended to try for sure.
   
  EDIT: I also should note, and might get scolded for this (haha), that my setup for these is just my iPhone 5... I found these IEM's really thrived on the "Hip-Hop" preset for just about every type of music... I listen to mostly rock/pop... Every kinds of both (From Fleet Foxes and Pink Floyd to Van Halen and Green Day... poor examples, I know lol).


----------



## blueangel2323

usrockband said:


> First post on the site. I bought the H3's on a recent trip to Germany from a B&O store. When I first bought them I couldn't tell whether I was happy with my purchase or not; the sound was clear, trebles were crisp but the Bass was not as high/open as I like. I've now owned them for a couple days and put more hours on them and could not be happier; these IEM's really benefit from break-in time. The bass opened right up and is clear as can be. One thing I must comment on about the H3's is their very nice, wide soundstage. They also sound crystal clear; I've heard little background noises in old recordings that I've never heard before (ex. The Chain by Fleetwood Mac - breathing right at the beginning and the sound of one of the musicians clicking his tongue to the tempo - stunning). All in all - these buds are very clear to my ears and have very nice, crisp trebles (cymbal crashes ring perfectly as I read in another online review somewhere) and the mids and bass are shaped nicely and clearly.
> 
> Now, as good as these buds are and as much as I've sweet-talked them, I do have a couple problems with them. For starters I can't seem to find a place in my ear where these buds don't start making them sore, which is odd (most reviews I've read praise particularly how comfortable these buds are). They typically make the cartilage on the bottom of my ear a little (sometimes quite) sore after about 10 -15 minutes of use. Perhaps this is because I haven't figured out how to wear them properly yet? (If anybody has any advice on things to try, please let me know). It's a little disappointing to me. On another note, the price is a bit steep at $249. However these IEM's do have B&O design and quality in them (very good build quality, elegant but not flashy) and they did focus on sound quite intensely with these buds.
> 
> I'd have felt much more comfortable at $199 or even $219, but perhaps thats because $249 is a lot for headphones in my mind! haha. Having had several other buds in, perhaps, the lower tier (Sennheiser dontrememberthemodel#, Klipsch S4, Beats iBeats, Bose MEI2), these buds are perhaps more then a step-up to my ears and really let me enjoy my music again. Recommended to try for sure.



 
 Thanks for the impressions. As for the comfort issue, maybe try tilting the earbuds a little after you get a good seal, so that the tips are tilted a bit downwards and the housing a little upwards? i.e. away from your ear cartilage.


----------



## usrockband

I've tried that already with no luck unfortunately... However I just went back to the package of my lost iBeats and found all the tips still in the box... One set fits my ears perfectly with no pain at all, my only concern is that the hole is more narrow then the stock tips... Would this affect the sound greatly, if at all? This might fix the problem for me.. Thanks for the help


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





usrockband said:


> I've tried that already with no luck unfortunately... However I just went back to the package of my lost iBeats and found all the tips still in the box... One set fits my ears perfectly with no pain at all, my only concern is that the hole is more narrow then the stock tips... Would this affect the sound greatly, if at all? This might fix the problem for me.. Thanks for the help


 
   
  A narrow aperture will tend to increase bass. I use Sony foam hybrid tips on my H3 and prefer both the sound and the fit.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Does anyone know which Comply Foam tips best fit the Beoplay H3 IEM? The Comply Web site hasn't listed them yet, but I would imagine some of the tips already in production will fit just fine...


----------



## usrockband

kennethroberts said:


> Does anyone know which Comply Foam tips best fit the Beoplay H3 IEM? The Comply Web site hasn't listed them yet, but I would imagine some of the tips already in production will fit just fine...





Actually I'm about to go grab a pair of complys... I looked for the sony hybrid foam tips you mentioned with no luck, so ill try these... I have a pair of iBeats as I said and they are listed under the 400 series... The ibeats tips fit the h3's just fine (though the aperture is slightly more narrow then stock tips) so I imagine the 400 series should fit... Them or the 500 would be my guess, can't speak for the 500s though.


----------



## HurricaneBill

They are very nicely built, like everything B&O, Really no compromise, both in natural and in black, really nice. I tested them and found them to be analytical, and a bit thin... Might be due tp newness, who knows. I would like a pair but they are 349 euro's. See if I can scratch it together. After all , today Roberto Contador,  the bikeracer now second in The Tour the France, had them on while doing his warming up for the time stage.  Fit is excellent by the way. Leather feels nice. I would not compare them with the sony MDR 1r, these are far nicer built.


----------



## blueangel2323

^ Sound-wise you can't compare them either; in fact they're almost opposites. 1R is very lush and thick in the mids, while H6 is on the thin side as you say. I wouldn't call it analytical though, as there is some colouration in the highs, it's just more of an audiophile kind of colour


----------



## usrockband

Thought I'd chime in one more time... Do NOT use Comply foam tips on these... Very disappointed, they ruined all of the treble and muddied them up completely... The only thing they have going for em is that they're very comfortable. 

It almost seems as if the little screen inside the tip is at fault... I can't recommend them at all on these buds anyways. I would like to try the Sony Hybrids mentioned earlier.


----------



## KennethRoberts

GREQ, Just to confirm, you found the bass from the H6 to be marginally better than the Momentum? Very interesting. I found the H6's bass to be slightly weaker than that of the Momentum, on first listen. I'll have to take another listen to confirm that...

 (Side note: I heard the Momentum for the first time last night and was deeply impressed! Such an amazing headphone for $350. Unbelievable value. I just wish it were better looking. The H6 makes the Momentum look like it got hit with the ugly stick!)


----------



## KennethRoberts

Okay, I listened to the BeoPlay H6 again. I went through half of my "headphone test" playlist.

 The verdict: I cannot purchase this headphone. The low-end response is simply too weak.
   
  Now, I'm no bass-head. I listen primarily to female vocals, folk and classical. But the H6 is WAY too thin in the lower third. From the midrange up, it's stellar: balanced, detailed and sparkling, transparent and three dimensional—with not even a hint of sibilance. The build quality and aesthetics are second-to-none (in its price range).

 But the bass, while textured, is incredibly weak. It's a shame. The Momentum, in my opinion, kills the H6. And it makes me sad because I'm a long-time B&O fan. My main stereo and my bedroom system are both B&O. I've owned other B&O headphones too. This product, however, is a misfire. Especially for the market they're targeting.

 Still, I'm eagerly awaiting other reviews, especially Tyll's.


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> GREQ, Just to confirm, you found the bass from the H6 to be marginally better than the Momentum? Very interesting. I found the H6's bass to be slightly weaker than that of the Momentum, on first listen.


 
   
  While I didn't have the Momentum on hand to compare directly when I was listening to the H6, I really cannot imagine that the H6 would have more bass than the Momentum. B&O went with a very lean overall sound with the H6 (which was really surprising). Bass was textured but it certainly did not have the same kind of bass/mid tilt the Momentum does.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> GREQ, Just to confirm, you found the bass from the H6 to be* marginally better than the Momentum? *Very interesting. I found the H6's bass to be *slightly weaker than that of the Momentum,* on first listen. I'll have to take another listen to confirm that...


 
  Weaker volume doesn't mean worse. 
  Momentum's bass is slightly more present, but the H6's quieter bass digs a little deeper and is a little more textured and resolving.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





greq said:


> Weaker volume doesn't mean worse.
> Momentum's bass is slightly more present, but the H6's quieter bass digs a little deeper and is a little more textured and resolving.


 
  Agreed. Weaker bass volume does not automatically mean "worse" bass. But to my ears, the H6 paints an unrealistic depiction of the source material (with regard to the low end). It's almost as if the low end were EQ'd down. If I listen very, very carefully, I can hear some detail and texture, but I find the Momentum's handling of the low end to be much more balanced, much more true-to-life. Still shaking my head on this one. I had very high hopes for the H6...


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Agreed. Weaker bass volume does not automatically mean "worse" bass. But to my ears, the H6 paints an unrealistic depiction of the source material (with regard to the low end). It's almost as if the low end were EQ'd down. If I listen very, very carefully, I can hear some detail and texture, but I find the Momentum's handling of the low end to be much more balanced, much more true-to-life. Still shaking my head on this one. I had very high hopes for the H6...


 
  I'll certainly give it another listen when I get the chance. I didn't throw much material at it, but I liked what I heard. 
  Maybe it was just the initial 'wow factor' of holding such a beautifully crafted headphone.
   
  Seeing and physically holding the H6 did give me 'upgradeitis'. Just like the Momentum it looks really good when worn... maybe even a little better.


----------



## costinstn

Hy..
  Just went to a B&O store in Shanghai, and auditioned the H3 and H6 , and i left with the H3.
  I spent all all last night comparing them to the Future Sonics Atrio M5 and the Klipsch Image X10i.Being a dynamic driver, you would maybe start to compare them with the Atrio M5 , but there is no comparison here..even if the sub-bass on the Atrio is very hard to surpass, the overall presentation of the lower end freq are more enjoyable on the H3.What strikes you from the beginning with the H3 , is the sense of space that you get.All the instruments are no longer stuck inside your head.You get the feeling that some sounds come from outside the headphones.they do leak some sound outside because of the holes on the back,but is not very disturbing.Except for the lower end freq, H3 are in another class from the M5,so i let this comparison go, and switch to the X10i.
  These are different technologies,but are surprisingly similar in sound.Bass is stronger, more punchy and better defined on the H3.When it comes to vocals, i think that on the X10i , they are somehow more refined..more sintetized...On the H3 , you feel every gasp,and harshness in the voices of Diana Kraal or Adele or Joe Cocker.To my ear it seems to be more natural,and i enjoyed it more...When i bought these , i was set up to find a phone that can be more enjoyable for classical music. there is nothing wrong with the X10i's , and while they are great for blowing instruments( trumpets,sax..) for violins and cello they are a little recessed.I wanted to feel and hear the vibration and the friction of the bow against the chords.(i found the beyerdynamic dtx80 to do this very well) , and the H3 delivers all this pretty great.Just try listening  to some violin concertos by Jascha Heifetz ( tchaikovsky, brahms, mendelssohn) . Who is familiar with Heifetz , knows that he has a particular sound and a particular setup for his violin and for his recordings.It's not as easy sounding as Julia Fischer, Nigel Kenedy or Hillary Hahn. Only Itzhak Perlman comes somewhere close,but still different. So..back to the H3...The great part when listening classical music is the symphonies. It goes far away from the X10i in term of space and you start to feel enveloped in sound.Like i said before, the instrument are no longer inside you head...they are all around you.I even tried to listen a DTS video of Beethoven 6'TH symphony conducted by Karajan , and there a big difference between stereo and DTS track( on a Yamaha AV receiver)...It just opens up and you get surrounded by instruments, but at the cost of some clarity and refinement.
  On the high end freq, i think that the X10i are doing a slightly better job, and the H3 suffers from a little harshness. Not much, not like the M5 , you just find some hisses a little piercing sometimes, but overall very enjoyable.I switched the silicon buds with the X10i, and because the canal is smaller in diameter from the H3 buds, it cuts the high freq, but a little too much.I found it to be better balanced with the stock buds.Also, while X10i suffer from horrid microphonics from the cable,on the H3 is barely noticeable.
  So..overall, i found the H3 to deliver a better sound and it benefits from a much wider soundstage compared to the X10i.Seeing that the X10i are more expensive ( at least in China) than the H3, i highly recommend them.To be noted that i used different sources to audition them( iphone 4 , iphone 4s , ipad mini , Yamaha AV receiver).Apple changed the manufacturer of the audio chip between the Iphone 4s , and iphone 5/ipad mini.Like many others, i find the Iphone 4s delivers the best sound in all the apple products( also better than Samsung GS 2,3 ) with better soundstage and more power than any other.Even if some say that Iphone 4s is abble to handle over ear headphones, which may be true, i tried the B&O H6 , and i was dissapointed.I think they really need an amp to power these..They are supremely confortable ,design is great and have better seal than Sennheiser HD650 , or Mommentum, but really underpowered from an iphone 4s.
   
  Final words : Put the H3's on and start AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long...(lossless preferably) or Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel...it will be hard to ignore these phones...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

How much is the H6 again? I think I just found my next headphone...but will it comepare to the COPs?


----------



## usrockband

costinstn said:


> Hy..
> Just went to a B&O store in Shanghai, and auditioned the H3 and H6 , and i left with the H3.
> I spent all all last night comparing them to the Future Sonics Atrio M5 and the Klipsch Image X10i.Being a dynamic driver, you would maybe start to compare them with the Atrio M5 , but there is no comparison here..even if the sub-bass on the Atrio is very hard to surpass, the overall presentation of the lower end freq are more enjoyable on the H3.What strikes you from the beginning with the H3 , is the sense of space that you get.All the instruments are no longer stuck inside your head.You get the feeling that some sounds come from outside the headphones.they do leak some sound outside because of the holes on the back,but is not very disturbing.Except for the lower end freq, H3 are in another class from the M5,so i let this comparison go, and switch to the X10i.
> These are different technologies,but are surprisingly similar in sound.Bass is stronger, more punchy and better defined on the H3.When it comes to vocals, i think that on the X10i , they are somehow more refined..more sintetized...On the H3 , you feel every gasp,and harshness in the voices of Diana Kraal or Adele or Joe Cocker.To my ear it seems to be more natural,and i enjoyed it more...When i bought these , i was set up to find a phone that can be more enjoyable for classical music. there is nothing wrong with the X10i's , and while they are great for blowing instruments( trumpets,sax..) for violins and cello they are a little recessed.I wanted to feel and hear the vibration and the friction of the bow against the chords.(i found the beyerdynamic dtx80 to do this very well) , and the H3 delivers all this pretty great.Just try listening  to some violin concertos by Jascha Heifetz ( tchaikovsky, brahms, mendelssohn) . Who is familiar with Heifetz , knows that he has a particular sound and a particular setup for his violin and for his recordings.It's not as easy sounding as Julia Fischer, Nigel Kenedy or Hillary Hahn. Only Itzhak Perlman comes somewhere close,but still different. So..back to the H3...The great part when listening classical music is the symphonies. It goes far away from the X10i in term of space and you start to feel enveloped in sound.Like i said before, the instrument are no longer inside you head...they are all around you.I even tried to listen a DTS video of Beethoven 6'TH symphony conducted by Karajan , and there a big difference between stereo and DTS track( on a Yamaha AV receiver)...It just opens up and you get surrounded by instruments, but at the cost of some clarity and refinement.
> ...





Funny you say that... I mostly listen to this kind of music and Back in black was the first record I threw at them. For those who didn't know, alot of studios use Back In Black to tune their studio monitors because of how well it was mixed/recorded. I usually compare buds with this record firstly.

I can agree with most comments on the H6 here, I tried them too and was not phased by the sound. I'm not a headphone guy however, and prefer the sound and isolation of IEMs to headphones, which is why I got the H3 between the H6. But I also think the H3s outperform the H6 in several ways.

I think one thing we all need to keep in mind is that the H3s do not have a very complex design compared to some other earbuds out there. My point being that B&O probably really did focus on sound quality with these IEMs more then they did looks. Listen to a pair and you'll see what I, and some others here, mean.


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





usrockband said:


> I think one thing we all need to keep in mind is that the H3s do not have a very complex design compared to some other earbuds out there. My point being that B&O probably really did focus on sound quality with these IEMs more then they did looks. Listen to a pair and you'll see what I, and some others here, mean.


 
   
  I think I should point out that the H3 is still fairly overpriced even if they did 'focus on sound'. The H3 is similar in character to the $99 RE-400 and (it has a more natural and open soundstage but the overall sound lacks a little definition in comparison, especially in terms of bass).
   
  It does however offer a pretty relaxing, inoffensive overall sound - I think B&O was clever with their tuning.


----------



## usrockband

Quote: 





a_recording said:


> I think I should point out that the H3 is still fairly overpriced even if they did 'focus on sound'. The H3 is similar in character to the $99 RE-400 and (it has a more natural and open soundstage but the overall sound lacks a little definition in comparison, especially in terms of bass).
> 
> It does however offer a pretty relaxing, inoffensive overall sound - I think B&O was clever with their tuning.


 
  Interesting... I've been doing a lot of reading on these buds and would love to give them a shot... So many thing's I'd rather listen to then my Bose MEI2's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  However the lowest I've seen them (Re-400's) go for here in Canada on Amazon is a smokin $175....


----------



## a_recording

If the H3 was about $200 I would consider it a very fair price considering the fit and finish. I've loaned my pair to MrAdrian but I'm planning to include it in a big comparison review :3


----------



## Twinster

usrockband said:


> Interesting... I've been doing a lot of reading on these buds and would love to give them a shot... So many thing's I'd rather listen to then my Bose MEI2's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get them from Head-Direct.com shipped to Canada for less. I've ordered from them and shipping wasn't bad.


----------



## baronkatz

Anyone have any idea where these are made? I know the new A8s are made in China (Previously made in Denmark) and the Form 2's are Made in Japan. So would be interesting to see B&Os most expensive Headphones to date being made in China... I mean for $150 I can get Custom One Pro Beyerdynamics that will be Made in Germany, $100-$250 for Audio Technica (ESW9 and A900X) which are made in Japan, for $500 there are A LOT of choices out there for headphones in the audiophile range.
   
  I have the A8s and have to say they sound good but obviously not enough bass and they never fit my ear correctly. The Form 2's I haven't heard but have heard good things about... Hoping these will be good enough and not Made in China for the price as overall I like the B&O sound, I have a Beosound Century/2000 and it sounds great for its size... Overall not as good as ADS or anything that high end but pretty good and the design and build is usualy amazing in their products!


----------



## usrockband

baronkatz said:


> Anyone have any idea where these are made? I know the new A8s are made in China (Previously made in Denmark) and the Form 2's are Made in Japan. So would be interesting to see B&Os most expensive Headphones to date being made in China... I mean for $150 I can get Custom One Pro Beyerdynamics that will be Made in Germany, $100-$250 for Audio Technica (ESW9 and A900X) which are made in Japan, for $500 there are A LOT of choices out there for headphones in the audiophile range.
> 
> I have the A8s and have to say they sound good but obviously not enough bass and they never fit my ear correctly. The Form 2's I haven't heard but have heard good things about... Hoping these will be good enough and not Made in China for the price as overall I like the B&O sound, I have a Beosound Century/2000 and it sounds great for its size... Overall not as good as ADS or anything that high end but pretty good and the design and build is usualy amazing in their products!




Made in China, however that is no reason to not consider them... Apple (which I think we all can agree has some solid products) makes all their stuff in China too... 

Quality control is done in Denmark, and from what I've read is really intense. Build quality is nice, they certainly don't feel like they will break. The H6 is a very very solid headphone, in terms of build quality. The H3 is good too, but not quite on par with the H6 I don't think.


----------



## baronkatz

Quote: 





usrockband said:


> Made in China, however that is no reason to not consider them... Apple (which I think we all can agree has some solid products) makes all their stuff in China too...
> 
> Quality control is done in Denmark, and from what I've read is really intense. Build quality is nice, they certainly don't feel like they will break. The H6 is a very very solid headphone, in terms of build quality. The H3 is good too, but not quite on par with the H6 I don't think.


 

 My point is that most of the cost is in the "Name" and "Design" and not the labour (it's the same case with the Ferrari T350 Headphones). If they assembled them in Denmark and sold them for $500, they would still have better "value" in the sense that the cost would be less the name but more the labour cost that went into it. The A8s used to be made in Denmark and were only $150 or so... They used to hone the aluminium and plastics for it in their own factory in Denmark and assemble it there and still made a profit. I am just saying that they got greedy and I won't buy them for that reason, they are making a killing on these and their other "PLAY" products line. I'd rather support a company like Beyer that produces nearly all of their gear in Germany or AudioTechnica for most of the mid-high range in Japan (ESW9, A900x, etc...), just to name couple... They could outsource too, but it's against their principles and they would rather stick with those principles (and arguibly better build quality) and support their local workforce and make slightly less profit in doing that!


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> How much is the H6 again? I think I just found my next headphone...but will it comepare to the COPs?


 
   
  The H6 was in the Apple Store today. $439 Canadian, so likely retails at $399 in US.


----------



## FenderP

I went into the B&O store in Boston last week and auditioned the H6 vs. my MDR-1RNC with the Sony NW-F807 Walkman as the source.
   
  Comfort wise, the H6 is great. On that basis alone, it would be a contender for some. It's lightweight but very solid build quality - very comfortable on the head and ears. Can't always say that about the 1RNC; it can get a bit heavy.
   
  Sonically, however, the H6 couldn't compete with the 1RNC with or without the NC circuit turned on (but was more similar with the NC circuit on). The H6 reminded me more of the AKG K490 (see my NC comparison review here which also includes the QC15, 1RNC, etc.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/639292/noise-cancelling-shootout-sony-mdr-1rnc-vs-sony-mdr-nwnc200-vs-akg-k490nc), but with a bit wider soundstage. It was lacking in bass. For example, the kick drum had no kick - and I'm not talking goosed Beats kind of bass drum. Just listening to rock tunes the drum kit didn't really sound like a drum kit. I didn't like the highs of the H6. I would have had to tame it with EQ.
   
  I was also disappointed that unlike the Sony, the H6 didn't have a normal 1/8" cable; just the one with the remote (which didn't control my F807 which is Android based). The Sony cable didn't work.
   
  Needless to say, I didn't wind up buying them but they are quite lovely to look at, well made, and comfortable. They just were not my cup of tea sonically.


----------



## KennethRoberts

FenderP, I agree with you completely. The H6 doesn't even produce enough bass to be considered neutral. I don't understand why they are tuned the way they are. Their 40mm drivers should be more than adequate for producing a pleasing low-end. I predict they won't sell very well.


----------



## FenderP

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> FenderP, I agree with you completely. The H6 doesn't even produce enough bass to be considered neutral. I don't understand why they are tuned the way they are. Their 40mm drivers should be more than adequate for producing a pleasing low-end. I predict they won't sell very well.


 
  Yeah, neutral is not what I would call the H6. I would say the AKGs are in many ways more neutral because  they do represent the whole spectrum of sound better. If B&O would tune them a bit different, put a non-remote cable in there, and charge less, I think they'd sell better. At $399 US, they're too much. Yes, the quality in terms of build is there but that alone doesn't make it a $400 headphone.. Like I said in my 1RNC review, at list price, the Sony is overpriced but really does sound decent (and doesn't need things like AAA batteries, but you do neeed to charge it via USB). If you could marry the sound of the 1RNC (or something close to it) in the package of the H6, now that's a travel headphone I'd gladly purchase.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> FenderP, I agree with you completely. The H6 doesn't even produce enough bass to be considered neutral. I don't understand why they are tuned the way they are. Their 40mm drivers should be more than adequate for producing a pleasing low-end. I predict they won't sell very well.


 
   
  I got these on Friday. There is plenty of bass, just not a lot of mud, bloat, overhang and drone, which apparently a lot of you seem to prefer (i.e. Momentum).


----------



## FenderP

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I got these on Friday. There is plenty of bass, just not a lot of mud, bloat, overhang and drone, which apparently a lot of you seem to prefer (i.e. Momentum).


 
  The kick drum sounds like you're hitting paper. That's not natural. The 490 is very similar BUT has *slightly* more bass but less soundstage. The 1RNC is not bloated in bass. It's pretty accurate. Kick drum sounds like a kick drum. In fact, the 1RNC has no mud, bloat, or any of the other things you mention. Neither the H6 or 1RNC (or 490) are Dre headphones by any stretch of the imagination. The fact is that the H6 has very little low bass and not much mid-upper bass to give it any warmth. That's not bloat. Bloat would be blowing your ears out with bass. I prefer an overall evenly weighted sound across the spectrum, period. The H6 didn't deliver that.


----------



## FenderP

One more thing about the H6 - it's harder to drive. To get equivalent sound levels, I had to crank the F807 vs. what I needed to on the 1RNC. So caveat emptor.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Beagle, I'm glad you're happy with the H6, but compared to other great headphones known for their supreme neutrality (like the SR-009 and the HD800), the BeoPlay H6 is severely bass-deficient. Now, I realize the SR-009 is a much more expensive headphone, but it's a good example of what clean, textured, neutral bass should sound like. Believe me—I'm not looking for flabby "Beats-style" bass. I just want a well-mannered, clean, textured thump in my ear when the source material calls for it.

 For what it's worth, my local B&O dealer admitted that the bass on the H6 is recessed when compared to other headphones in its category and price range. I've exchanged emails with B&O's Tonemeister in Denmark (the guy who decides what their speakers sound like) several times. I'll email him with my impressions and let you guys know how he responds...


----------



## KennethRoberts

FenderP, I found the same thing to be true. The bass is deficient, and yet it takes more power to drive than one would expect. Very strange!


----------



## Beagle

I'm using them with an amp......maybe I shouldn't be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was listening to the HD598 and SRH1840 last night. When I switched over to the H6, the bass on them was more present and precise...and I did hear low bass as well. It is very fast and tight. I have the MDR-1R and the Momentum, and I found those a bit bloated in the upper and mid bass, respectively. Some folks find the SRH940 and K701 bass-less as well.....it's all a matter of taste and how we like to hear it, I guess.


----------



## FenderP

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I'm using them with an amp......maybe I shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Clearly if we found it hard to drive and lacking in bass but you're using an amp which drives it fine, that's a pretty big delta. I just saw another thread where someone else said the same thing we are. All of us can't be hearing this wrong.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Actually, this might be good news. The H6 would be fantastic for home use if better amplification significantly enhances the low-end. As I mentioned earlier, I really like the sound signature from the mids up. Only the bass (as amplified by an iOS device) gives me pause. 

Hmm... I wonder how the H6 pairs with the Schiit Asgard 2. I wish Tyll would do a full review with measurements.


----------



## Beagle

My H6 has gotten bit warmer, probably due to the pads breaking in and softening a bit from use. The clamping also has to be fairly secure and snug or the sound is rather lightweight. You can bend the headband in a bit to make sure of this.


----------



## KennethRoberts

That's good to hear. (I listened to a brand new pair and they were definitely tight and bright.) Now I'm considering the H6 paired with an Asgard 2, though a tube amp would probably do more to fatten up the sound. What kind of amplification are you using?


----------



## KennethRoberts

Here's a link to a very detailed review of the BeoPlay H6 on hifiheadphones.co.uk:
   
http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/forum/headphone-reviews/3730-bang-olufsen-b-o-h6-stereo-headphone-review.html
   
  A snippet from the review:


> First impressions of the B&O H6: Much better than average soundstage for a closed headphone, very detailed bass that's neither emphasized nor recessed, and mids that have a slight emphasis around ~1 khz to ~2 khz that give the overall signature a lighter sound than most of the headphones I've been listening to for the past few months. Exactly how this signature would compare to the kings of 'Neutral', i.e. the Sennheiser HD600 and HD800, I don't know because I don't have either one handy now, but I'd guess it's very close. For example the somewhat warm ATH ESW9a with the wood cups sounds nearly identical to the H6 when the ESW9a's treble is boosted slightly. The H6 does not have a bright treble by any means - the treble has about the same strength as a classic neutral headphone (see above), and low quality music tracks with excessive sibilants or other such distortions may be irritating with the H6 if played at loud volumes.


 
   
  Here is a link to his YouTube video review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2NV8jZ8PPA


----------



## GAViN617

Quote: 





beagle said:


> My H6 has gotten bit warmer, probably due to the pads breaking in and softening a bit from use. The clamping also has to be fairly secure and snug or the sound is rather lightweight. You can bend the headband in a bit to make sure of this.


 
   
  How would you compare the H6 to the KEF M500? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Beagle

I like them both, but they are different. The H6 sounds more open and spacious, the M500 has a smaller presentation but more neutral overall.


----------



## pwodarz

Just a random suggestion, don't buy the tan ones because they get dirty very easily


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





pwodarz said:


> Just a random suggestion, don't buy the tan ones because they get dirty very easily


 
   
  Not if you keep them away from dirt.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I got these on Friday. There is plenty of bass, just not a lot of mud, bloat, overhang and drone, which apparently a lot of you seem to prefer (i.e. Momentum).


 
   
  Beagle, what amp are you using to power your BeoPlay H6?


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Beagle, what amp are you using to power your BeoPlay H6?


 
   
  I am using a hand-built custom "PPA" amp. Also a Graham Slee NOVO.
   
  I will do more listening and get back with more comments and findings.


----------



## mrenvy

You will hear a stronger bass after burn-in.  However, it is still not that strong.


----------



## jsebcom

beagle said:


> I like them both, but they are different. The H6 sounds more open and spacious, the M500 has a smaller presentation but more neutral overall.



 
 Hi Beagle, in which way is the M500 more neutral than the H6? Do you mean more natural, less bright? In your experience, is there any reason to prefer one over the other (mainly for jazz, classical and acoustic; only for use with my home main system at night)? Thanks!


----------



## KiwiRob

Hi, first post, noticed nobody else has mentioned this, I bought these as an upgrade form my BOSE headphones, which I mainly use for travel, what I find annoying is they don't come with a hard case, the soft case won't protect them a jot. I'm sure a lot of people who will buy them will be people like me who spend a lot of time on planes, a hard case is essential if you want them to last more than a few trips.
   
  BTW compared to the BOSE and B&W C5 headphones I currently use these are light years ahead in sound quality.


----------



## a_recording

Does the H6 offer enough isolation for plane use? When I tried them I found they didn't isolate very well at all...


----------



## KiwiRob

I don't have a problem with the isolation, I don't use the isolation function on my BOSE either.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've been listening to the H6 for the last few hours, it is a unit with a lot of hours on it. I'm using it with a Stoner Acoustics UD100 DAC and a JDSLabs C5.
   
  I do not think this H6 has a V shaped curve as the mids are very well present. Overall I find the the focus to be on the bass and the mids, treble isn't too forward or bright or sharp at all. Bass body and punch is very good, the mids are rather warm and very smooth, I can not call this headphone neutral. It is a more centric sounding unit.
   
  Soundstage is pretty good, nothing exceptional and I find the overall sound can be compared to the Momentum, but the Senn sound was even more relaxed and less centric.
   
  It's better as I expected it to be but I find the price too high for what you get sound wise, there are other and cheaper options. or even slightly more expensive options that give you a lot more.


----------



## hidaven

Which headphones do you like for that slightly more? 






ultrainferno said:


> I've been listening to the H6 for the last few hours, it is a unit with a lot of hours on it. I'm using it with a Stoner Acoustics UD100 DAC and a JDSLabs C5.
> 
> I do not think this H6 has a V shaped curve as the mids are very well present. Overall I find the the focus to be on the bass and the mids, treble isn't too forward or bright or sharp at all. Bass body and punch is very good, the mids are rather warm and very smooth, I can not call this headphone neutral. It is a more centric sounding unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Beyer T90. But even the Hifiman HE-400. Both are open sounding though.
  I think a price of 250€ for the H6 would be correct, in my opinion


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





jsebcom said:


> Hi Beagle, in which way is the M500 more neutral than the H6? Do you mean more natural, less bright? In your experience, is there any reason to prefer one over the other (mainly for jazz, classical and acoustic; only for use with my home main system at night)? Thanks!


 
   
  The M500 does not make you think about anything in the FR. You don't focus on emphasis on this, or lack of that. It all seems to be even.
   
  BTW I returned my H6 to the Apple Store..


----------



## KennethRoberts

beagle said:


> The M500 does not make you think about anything in the FR. You don't focus on emphasis on this, or lack of that. It all seems to be even.
> 
> BTW I returned my H6 to the Apple Store..




You returned your H6? Why??


----------



## Beagle

I know, I know...
   
  I really liked the sound and the overall balance. I like the fact that they reined in the bass so no boom or overhang was present and it was clean and tight. I just found that after 10 days or so, I realized that the H6 lacked a "soul"....it was almost my ideal frequency balance, but there was just enough lacking in the lower midrange to eventually disconnect me musically from the sound. Hard to explain properly but I am sure you relate to what I am trying to put across here. Other headphones that were probably more colored got me more into the music, overall.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> I really liked the sound and the overall balance. I like the fact that they reined in the bass so no boom or overhang was present and it was clean and tight. I just found that after 10 days or so, I realized that the H6 lacked a "soul"....it was almost my ideal frequency balance, but there was just enough lacking in the lower midrange to eventually disconnect me musically from the sound. Hard to explain properly but I am sure you relate to what I am trying to put across here. Other headphones that were probably more colored got me more into the music, overall.


 
  Fair enough! You have to go with what sounds best to you. Now you have me *very* curious about the KEF M500. You are the second person I've read on HeadFi who prefers the M500 to the H6. I wish there was a place nearby where I could audition them...


----------



## hidaven

I bet the h6 would pair up well with a nice tube amp........


----------



## Beagle

I'll bet you're right.


----------



## hidaven

Whats the break in/ burn in time on these????


----------



## jsebcom

beagle said:


> The M500 does not make you think about anything in the FR. You don't focus on emphasis on this, or lack of that. It all seems to be even..



 
 Many thanks for the feedback, this is appreciated. Now I have to find a way to audition the M500...


----------



## hidaven

Tried these with a few amps. They sound very very good when connected to my galaxy s4 but take a nice step up when connected to a proper amp. The bass is fuller and more solid, and the headphones have an ease about them that doesn't come through over the smart phone connection.

Only thing I'd like is a bit more air and openness but these are closed back cans and that's to be expected. They are very efficient and sound night and day better than most headphones connected to a smart phone for sure. Light weight and comfortable and sound a bit more smoother after 50 hours of brake in.

Wonder what the differences are between these and a nice open back set of cans are? H,m,m,m,.


----------



## skfktkwjs

Here is my simple review about H6 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/products/beoplay-h6-black/reviews/9466


----------



## Beagle

Excellent review!


----------



## skfktkwjs

Class A type ampor tube amp is good matching. Used ballari ha540 and ifi ican and with these, they sound awesome! I personally do not believe break in (i do agreed it changes some distortion rates and etc but i cant tell difference at least for me lol) but I do agree sound will change in time due to earpad adjustment on ur earshape.


----------



## skfktkwjs

Baegle// Thanks!


----------



## hidaven

How about this one?



http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa7fireflies.html






skfktkwjs said:


> Class A type ampor tube amp is good matching. Used ballari ha540 and ifi ican and with these, they sound awesome! I personally do not believe break in (i do agreed it changes some distortion rates and etc but i cant tell difference at least for me lol) but I do agree sound will change in time due to earpad adjustment on ur earshape.


----------



## skfktkwjs

.


----------



## skfktkwjs

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa7fireflies.html


 
I assume woo7 will be good matching however I have no idea about h6's impedance characteristics so...I cannot guarantee...also I am not sure about woo7's output impedance as well. So far woo7 was the best with hd800 in my opinion


----------



## White Lotus

Hey guys, 
   
  went and tried the H6 at the B&O store near me today. I was _very _impressed. I'll post some quick impressions when I sit down at my pc, but in Australia, they are $499.

 But I will say this: Even in my quick listen, the FORM 2 and the A8 units are an absolute "No comparison". The H6 has got them both covered by a long, long mile - I'm putting the H6 into D5000 territory.


----------



## hidaven

After 100 hours I can say they do smooth out a little.  great fitting, great sounding set of cans.


----------



## White Lotus

I'm.. Sorry, I have to disagree with a few of the impressions made in this thread.
   
  Before I do, can I just ask - are people _really _upset about the price tag? The leather is beautiful and soft on the pads, and has (sheepskin?) leather on the headband, and majority of the headphone is made from aluminium.
   
  The cable can be plugged in *either side* - and you can actually daisy chain the headphone into *ANY OTHER* headphones that will accept a regular headphone jack. They don't have to be B&O. 
   
  The entry point of the cable is at a great looking angle, and is very solid once it's in.
   
  These points alone, make the price tag seem to make sense.
   
  On top of that, I'm not sure where these "V-shaped" signature impressions are coming from. I found them incredibly balanced, with a beyond-huge soundstage. 
   
  To compare to the D5000:

 Obviously much less bass than the Denon, but it was also much more linear - No "bumps" or sticking out frequencies. It still registered the mid and sub-bass nicely. 

 It terms of comfort - *I actually think they are both pretty similar*. The H6 didn't clamp too hard, and the leather pads were incredibly comfortable. 

*The build quality of the H6 shatters the D5000* - and mind you, the D5000 at the time of me writing this comment costs $850, where as the H6 is $499.

 I'll be honest with you, I do own the Form 2, and the A8 units. After a few years, and a lot more experience with audio gear, I'm not impressed with them. I wasn't expecting much going into the store today to try the H6, so I'm pretty surprised now that I'm tempted to pull the trigger on these.


----------



## White Lotus

Also - *Three year warranty*. Not bad at all.


----------



## Supertruper1308

Hi Folks,
   
  i am from Munich, Germany and i am searching for a good locking an first good sounding Headphone for my iPhone 5.
  I tried a lot of them such as
  Parrot Zik
  Logitech UE 9000
  KEF M500
  Focal Spirit One
  Sennheiser Momentum On Ear and
  Sennheiser Momentum Over Ear
   
  First I want to have a Bluetooth-Headphone and the Zik soundet very well to me, BUT it was definitely to heavy. My right Ear hurts and that is not what i want.
  Dto. the Logitech, much to heavy but also very well sounded.
  Then i switcht to the Cable-Headphones...
  The KEF was just terrible, i never heard such a bad Sound .
  The Focal was made for a Childrens Head i think, but not for an adult Head...
  My favorite till now was the Sennheiser Over Ear. It Looks very well and the Sound is about most of you write here .
   
   
  BUT then I`ve seen on the Internet the B&O H6!!!
   
  I tried them here in Munich at an B&O-Dealer  and was also very impressed.
  Good looking, verry good materials and a very good handling...
   
  I tried to get  a better Price but my Dealer says NO:
   
  I phoned 3 other B&O-Dealers in Munich and one of them will make a discout of 10 %
  So I will pay 399 EUR -10 % is 359 EUR  is about 482 USD
   
  I think thats ok and i think i will buy them at the weekend..
   
  I think all around the world it is possible to deal about the Price cause the Headphones are expencive and it  will be difficult for B&O  to place these headphones at this price in the market ...
   
  so long
   
  PS. sorry about my english..
   
  Andi


----------



## hidaven

Keep in mind that these h6 cans benefit a lot by using a decent amp. Bass is more extended and better sound staging for sure. No slouch on my galaxy s4 either.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





supertruper1308 said:


> I tried to get  a better Price but my Dealer says NO:
> 
> I phoned 3 other B&O-Dealers in Munich and one of them will make a discout of 10 %
> So I will pay 399 EUR -10 % is 359 EUR  is about 482 USD
> ...


 
  Hey - can I ask which dealer said NO and which one gave you the 10% ?


----------



## Supertruper1308

You are working for B&O, right?
   
   Oh, I am wrong. The 10 % was  for another Headphone, not for the H6
   
  Sorry


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





supertruper1308 said:


> You are working for B&O, right?
> 
> Oh, I am wrong. The 10 % was  for another Headphone, not for the H6
> 
> Sorry


 
  In this case - NO.... it will soon be October in Munich


----------



## Supertruper1308

i ordered the H6 now.
  by the way: Unfortunately, no case is at the high price there.
 Does anyone have a suggestion for a reasonable case???
  Someone posted something about this one:
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRADO-HEADPHONE-CARRY-CASE/dp/B0033AX21S
   
  I think this is a little bit to high for the H6
   
  Andi


----------



## Beagle

I passed by another Apple store yesterday and  thought I'd give the H6 another free listen. I made sure the iPod was EQ'd at flat....and they sounded wowzers. I was sorry I returned them......must do something to rectify that


----------



## blueangel2323

What made you return them?


----------



## hidaven

Mine got even smoother after 100 hours.  These phones are well worth the money IMO.  They are so clean and neutral its amazing.  Almost all headphones bump a frequency and it becomes apparent listening to them after you have had the H6's on your ears.  bass is weighted when needed and goes deep into the 30hz range.  As stated, an amp really makes a difference.  Wish the cord was longer......


----------



## White Lotus

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> Wish the cord was longer......


 

 Luckily that it's removable and easily replaced then, right?


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> What made you return them?


 
   
Here


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Here


 
  So did they have "soul" when you heard them again, or are you just over it?


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> So did they have "soul" when you heard them again, or are you just over it?


 
   
  I will tell you something. I originally had the beige ones, and I could swear that the black pair on demo had softer pads than the beige...they felt much more soft and comfortable. Might have put the drivers closer to my ears resulting in a warmer sonic signature?


----------



## Supertruper1308

i ordered the H6 in Brown four days before and yesterday evening i sit there with a big smile on my face listening to some Music of Diana Krall and Silje Nergaard...
  I could`t explain but i am sure i made the right decicion about buying them.
   
  In the last two weeks i tried about 10 different Headphones but the H6 is the best compromise from all of them
  Nice Sound, very good comfort...and the most expencive of all (i`ve listened to)
   
  Anyway
   
  I ordered also the Grado Headphone Case, which will fit well for the H6 (i hopeso, cause i will get them next week) and the Mission Headphone is completed.
   
  Servus (as we say in Bavaria, means Bye)
   
  Andi


----------



## Beagle

Good for you....you were able to find happiness in such a short time and within 4 posts


----------



## KennethRoberts

Friends: I've just posted my review of the B&O H6 headphone here.
   
BeoPlay H6 Black
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## White Lotus

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Friends: I've just posted my review of the B&O H6 headphone here.
> 
> BeoPlay H6 Black
> 
> Enjoy!


 
   
  Loved the review. These headphones have been begging for a quality review, and it looks like you've done it! Thanks!

 Your statements about the bass are very worrying for me.. Maybe I need to give them another test.


----------



## hidaven

There's nothing he said in his review that would give you the impression that the bass was "worrisome". The h6 sounds much better than most any headphone when plugged into your iPod, IPhone, android etc. and better than any ear bud bar none. The highs and mids are great on these portable devices but as stated the bass is a "little" on the weak side. This all goes out the window with a nice amp of your choice. The bass is fuller, deeper and taut. If one needs bass "emphasis" then those folks are not looking for true reproduction or neutral sound, they are looking for colored music. With a proper amp( I'm using a Woo WA7), these phones compare to offerings double their price with no missing bass at all. Its there if it was MEANT to be there.

Breaking in at 150 hours smooths things out and the bass is a bit deeper as well. They are VERY revealing cans and will expose anything of lesser quality in front of them. My solution for a portable rig is to pair these up with the new fiio e18 when its released. At home the woo just woos me. : )


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





white lotus said:


> Loved the review. These headphones have been begging for a quality review, and it looks like you've done it! Thanks!
> 
> Your statements about the bass are very worrying for me.. Maybe I need to give them another test.


 
   
  I wouldn't be worried about the H6's bass unless you are an absolute bass-head. I mean, the H6 is no Audeze LCD-3, but then again, it doesn't cost $2000. The H6 is tuned for clarity and neutrality, not for brain-melting bass. Part of the "problem" ironically, is that they are almost _too_ resolving on the low end. For example: the most recent Jay-Z album sounds somewhat harsh because you can hear exactly how overdriven the bass is on the recording. Lesser headphones mask these problems beneath flabby bass. The H6 reveals the true character of the recording, so you hear the good with the bad. Of course, on well-recorded, well-mastered tracks, the H6 absolutely shines.

 Note: when driven by an iPhone, you _do_ get bass from the H6, but you need to crank the volume up above 80% before you _feel_ the bass. By comparison, I'd say the H6' bass is slightly softer, but much more well-defined than that of the Sennheiser Momentum.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> With a proper amp( I'm using a Woo WA7), these phones compare to offerings double their price with no missing bass at all. Its there if it was MEANT to be there.


 
   
  Agreed!


----------



## KennethRoberts

For those who are interested, I added a few photos to the review.


----------



## hidaven

I am curious about those lcd-3s though......supposed to have a very open soundstage and amazing reach, high and low. : )


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> I am curious about those lcd-3s though......supposed to have a very open soundstage and amazing reach, high and low. : )


 
  I've heard them. They are phenomenal. A rich, liquid sound. IMO, the most pleasing bass of any can I've heard. Very luxurious materials too.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Friends: I've just posted my review of the B&O H6 headphone here.
> 
> BeoPlay H6 Black
> 
> Enjoy!


 
   
  Wonderful review, well-written, well articulated.....one of the best I've read on Head-Fi. Bravo!
   
  And so_ cool _that you used "True To Life" from Avalon. That is my fave track from that album. It has a particularly slinky rhythm that is sometimes hard to get right


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Wonderful review, well-written, well articulated.....one of the best I've read on Head-Fi. Bravo!
> 
> And so_ cool _that you used "True To Life" from Avalon. That is my fave track from that album. It has a particularly slinky rhythm that is sometimes hard to get right


 
   
  Thank you! You have excellent taste in music, my friend. If you can find *Avalon* on SACD for a reasonable price, buy it. It's the best SACD remaster I've ever heard. Unbelievably beautiful. Unfortunately, it's out of print and used copies sell for as much as $300!


----------



## Beagle

I actually once owned the Avalon SACD.....but traded it. I still preferred my original Japanese and British vinyl copies


----------



## Thalik

kennethroberts said:


> Friends: I've just posted my review of the B&O H6 headphone here.
> 
> BeoPlay H6 Black
> 
> Enjoy!




Great review! I also went through similar experience first plugging them into the phone and some time after getting Vmoda Verza. Indeed very pleasing change in sound with this amp.

What is not less important for me is that even though H6 are over the ear, they are very compact. Not less compact than say DT 1350. Cans rotate 90 degrees and dont take too much space in my briefcase.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





thalik said:


> Great review! I also went through similar experience first plugging them into the phone and some time after getting Vmoda Verza. Indeed very pleasing change in sound with this amp.
> 
> What is not less important for me is that even though H6 are over the ear, they are very compact. Not less compact than say DT 1350. Cans rotate 90 degrees and dont take too much space in my briefcase.


 
   
  Thank you, Thalik! Amplification makes a HUGE difference with some headphones, it seems, while some headphones aren't that sensitive to amplification. The HD800 is a prime example of a headphone that is very amp-sensitive. 

 Re: compactness, I agree. The fact that the H6 folds flat also makes them very comfortable when worn around the neck.


----------



## Thalik

Also, another small but important positive factor. Is noise isolation. Yes, they do isolate noise quite a bit - enough for me to replace Bose QC 15 in my briefcase.


----------



## FenderP

thalik said:


> Also, another small but important positive factor. Is noise isolation. Yes, they do isolate noise quite a bit - enough for me to replace Bose QC 15 in my briefcase.


 
  
 In what environment? Train? Plane? Just curious.


----------



## hidaven

These phones impress me every day. The bass is very full but as stated you need to use a good amp to get the most out of them. Mids and highs are as revealing as most any other headphone I've heard under 1000.00.


----------



## White Lotus

hidaven said:


> The bass is very full but as stated you need to use a good amp to get the most out of them.


 
  
 There seems to be a lot of these comments. I might have to pass on these, they might be a little too bass-light for my personal taste


----------



## Thalik

fenderp said:


> In what environment? Train? Plane? Just curious.




Plane.


----------



## KennethRoberts

white lotus said:


> There seems to be a lot of these comments. I might have to pass on these, they might be a little too bass-light for my personal taste


 
  
 The H6's bass is very accurate and very neutral, and the tiny, weak amp of an iPhone can't make the H6's bass come alive. It still sounds _very_ good with an iPhone, mind you, but when paired with a real headphone amp, the H6 is best-in-class, and IMO sounds better than any other $400 closed-back headphone.The imaging is just spectacular. If you own a decent amp, I _highly_ recommend the H6.


----------



## FenderP

thalik said:


> Plane.


 
  
 Too bad the Walkman doesn't drive it well as I mentioned earlier in the  thread. I fly a lot on planes and was hoping they'd work for me but they don't, and I'm not carrying an amp (nor do i own one). I also didn't like the fact it didn't have a normal cable sans-remote. There is more to  life than an iDevice


----------



## Thalik

I still like their sound more than DT1350, QC15, M-80 even without amp on my HTC One, but this is of course personal preference. And maybe better amp in HTC one.


----------



## trivan

I just picked up the H6, as the comfort on my head was one of the best. No pressure points and didn't even notice them after 10 mins which unlike others I have tried I end up getting some pressure points. I must have a funny head. I would like to get a tube amp, and I'm completely new to the headphone amp stuff. Was looking at the Little Dot mkIII. The reviews seems good for a 250 amp. Do the spec matchup for a good pairing?


----------



## wrightanswer@ear

Has anyone found a straightforward, good length replacement cable (without mobile attachments) and appropriate connections for home use of the H6 with an amp?
 One review said there were connection problems at the earcup end when trying to use something other than the supplied B&O cable.


----------



## Thalik

wrightanswer@ear said:


> Has anyone found a straightforward, good length replacement cable (without mobile attachments) and appropriate connections for home use of the H6 with an amp?
> One review said there were connection problems at the earcup end when trying to use something other than the supplied B&O cable.


 
  
 Can I ask you, why would you want to replace the cable and where did you see that review? I was thinking about replacing it myself, those buttons are useless for me.
 Both connectors of the cable look very much alike, also I just tried to connect it the other way around and it worked fine. Surely they must be identical and there should be no problem replacing the cable?


----------



## FenderP

thalik said:


> Can I ask you, why would you want to replace the cable and where did you see that review? I was thinking about replacing it myself, those buttons are useless for me.
> Both connectors of the cable look very much alike, also I just tried to connect it the other way around and it worked fine. Surely they must be identical and there should be no problem replacing the cable?


 
  
 I can tell you the cable from the MDR-1RNC didn't work. The way it goes in it doesn't catch. In the time I was testing it in the store, it's like the plastic piece needs to be a bit longer or something. The ends may be a standard cable but finding one that fits the place it needs to go is the problem.


----------



## White Lotus

They are some very pretty looking sockets.


----------



## Thalik

fenderp said:


> I can tell you the cable from the MDR-1RNC didn't work. The way it goes in it doesn't catch. In the time I was testing it in the store, it's like the plastic piece needs to be a bit longer or something. The ends may be a standard cable but finding one that fits the place it needs to go is the problem.


 
  
 Aha, I see now. I tried to plug some other headphone cable into the can socket and it wouldnt go fully. It needs a special end indeed.


----------



## hidaven

The length of this cable is pathetic.  its as if they designed it for use only with a smart phone or Ipod.
 They better get their heads together and offer a longer cable without the mic and buttons.  Oh, that ONLY work for an apple product.
 Smart move leaving Android users in the dust B&O!


----------



## hord

I'm currently in a struggle to find an extravagant headphone. All my headphones are low quality and have been broken due to long duration of use and mishaps. My type of music range from indie rock, classic rock, jazz, classical music, dub step, and house. I was debating to buy the h6 or the momentum as a result of numerous hours of research. I've eventually narrowed down to these two choices; however, I do not know which one matches my genre in music. I decided to consult you because you are the only one that talk about the sound, the style, and the price of headphones. I'm willing to spend under 500 for an amazing headphone that matches my music genre and is compatible on my Toshiba laptop and Samsung Galaxy S3_. _I've read from somewhere that both the h6 and momentum are produced specifically for iDevices and that the momentum's volume control module on the wire is only efficient on iDevices. Is this true? Is there another headphone you would otherwise advise me to buy?


----------



## hord

I'm currently in a struggle to find an extravagant headphone. All my headphones are low quality and have been broken due to long duration of use and mishaps. My type of music range from indie rock, classic rock, jazz, classical music, dub step, and house. I was debating to buy the h6 or the momentum as a result of numerous hours of research. I've eventually narrowed down to these two choices; however, I do not know which one matches my genre in music. I decided to consult you because you are the only one that talk about the sound, the style, and the price of headphones. I'm willing to spend under 500 for an amazing headphone that matches my music genre and is compatible on my Toshiba laptop and Samsung Galaxy S3. I've read from somewhere that both the h6 and momentum are produced specifically for iDevices and that the momentum's volume control module on the wire is only efficient on iDevices. Is this true? Is there another headphone you would otherwise advise me to buy?


----------



## hidaven

I have a new pair for sale, my dad doesn't want them and wants inner ear ones.  Anyone interested PM me.  They are brand new.
 Box, warrantee all included


----------



## FenderP

hord said:


> I'm currently in a struggle to find an extravagant headphone. All my headphones are low quality and have been broken due to long duration of use and mishaps. My type of music range from indie rock, classic rock, jazz, classical music, dub step, and house. I was debating to buy the h6 or the momentum as a result of numerous hours of research. I've eventually narrowed down to these two choices; however, I do not know which one matches my genre in music. I decided to consult you because you are the only one that talk about the sound, the style, and the price of headphones. I'm willing to spend under 500 for an amazing headphone that matches my music genre and is compatible on my Toshiba laptop and Samsung Galaxy S3. I've read from somewhere that both the h6 and momentum are produced specifically for iDevices and that the momentum's volume control module on the wire is only efficient on iDevices. Is this true? Is there another headphone you would otherwise advise me to buy?


 
  
  
 The Momentum comes with a non-remote cable as well, and works fine with other devices.


----------



## hord

hidaven said:


> I have a new pair for sale, my dad doesn't want them and wants inner ear ones.  Anyone interested PM me.  They are brand new.
> Box, warrantee all included


 is the box opened? And seriously bud which of the two headohobes would you recommend?


----------



## KennethRoberts

hord said:


> I'm currently in a struggle to find an extravagant headphone. All my headphones are low quality and have been broken due to long duration of use and mishaps. My type of music range from indie rock, classic rock, jazz, classical music, dub step, and house. I was debating to buy the h6 or the momentum as a result of numerous hours of research. I've eventually narrowed down to these two choices; however, I do not know which one matches my genre in music. I decided to consult you because you are the only one that talk about the sound, the style, and the price of headphones. I'm willing to spend under 500 for an amazing headphone that matches my music genre and is compatible on my Toshiba laptop and Samsung Galaxy S3_. _I've read from somewhere that both the h6 and momentum are produced specifically for iDevices and that the momentum's volume control module on the wire is only efficient on iDevices. Is this true? Is there another headphone you would otherwise advise me to buy?


 
  
 The Sennheiser Momentum has more pronounced bass (when paired with a smartphone), but the bass is less precise than that of the H6. You may also want to check out the KEF M500.


----------



## hord

I've read that the h6 is more neutral and centric and bass can't hit high but it is warmer and smoother.


----------



## hord

I've read that the h6 is more neutral and centric and bass can't hit high but it is warmer and smoother. In addition I believe the kef m500 to be not as good b.c of the insulation for the ear. It doesn't surround the ear so sound will seep out to the surroundings.


----------



## hidaven

I bought 2 sets a few weeks back.  My dad doesn't like the over year fit.......
 Im still keeping mine so what does that tell you about the sound  : )


----------



## hord

hidaven said:


> I bought 2 sets a few weeks back.  My dad doesn't like the over year fit.......
> Im still keeping mine so what does that tell you about the sound  : )


 your dad is going for audeze l3


----------



## hidaven

No, doesn't like either over the ear HP.  He wants the inner ear devices for portability.
 probably get him the Westone 3s unless anyone has a better idea?


----------



## musiclvr

I ordered a CEntrance HiFi M8 and a pair of Beoplay H6's! I cannot wait to see if they are synergistic!


----------



## musiclvr

I have been enjoying the open sound of the Beoplay H3's. The mids are just right for me if not a tad forward. I feel like the bass with the H3's is more pronounced the H6's especially in the upper bass region.


----------



## yosister

Oh ok sorry, thanks for the clarification


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I just got the H6 so I'm really excited to check em' out. Stay tuned for video.


----------



## musiclvr

hifiguy528 said:


> I just got the H6 so I'm really excited to check em' out. Stay tuned for video.




I cant wait to see what your impressions are!


----------



## TealRice

woot, this video will prolly be my deciding factor on getting these or something else


----------



## MDR30

white lotus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> went and tried the H6 at the B&O store near me today. I was _very _impressed. I'll post some quick impressions when I sit down at my pc, but in Australia, they are $499.
> 
> ...




Right, maybe I should get a pair and compare with my modded U70 orthodynamic. Now that's a museum piece, literally and metaphorically.


----------



## rasmushorn

mdr30 said:


> Right, maybe I should get a pair and compare with my modded U70 orthodynamic. Now that's a museum piece, literally and metaphorically.


 
  
 Cool! I once had a defective pair of U70 and wondered if they sound good at all?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll have a video and impressions after CanJam. Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## Goldlion973

Anyone figure out a work around for the crummy mic cable...? 

Why is a luxury brand bringing out such cheap accessories with their products... does everyone own an apple product now?

 :-/


----------



## musiclvr

I agree. I'm surprised B&O doesn't offer a mic free cable to go with a $400.00 pair of headphones. I am happy to see that Bowers & Wilkins didn't make the same oversight with their P7 and offer both cables.


----------



## blueangel2323

You're right, they should've included at least two cables, one for smartphones and a longer one for home use. Most other headphones in the price range do.


----------



## rasmushorn

blueangel2323 said:


> You're right, they should've included at least two cables, one for smartphones and a longer one for home use. Most other headphones in the price range do.


 
 +1 !
 And the 4-pole plug will not fit into my amps without sending the sound through the microphone wire which means that I can only use it directly from my iPhone.


----------



## blueangel2323

A 4-pole plug should work fine in a 3-pole jack though.
  
 There's always this: http://v-moda.com/audio-only-cable/
 It's still 4-pole at the amp end, even though it's audio only, no mic


----------



## Craigster75

Apologies up front as I imagine fans of the H6 are here, but I auditioned these at the Apple store and was immediately struck by, IMO, anemic bass and unnaturally sharp vocals.  I would have listened for a longer period, but found them irritatingly harsh.


----------



## blueangel2323

What were you using to drive them?


----------



## Craigster75

blueangel2323 said:


> What were you using to drive them?


 

 Vamp


----------



## blueangel2323

They are very neutral headphones. Coming from the M-100 or even Momentum they will sound bass light. Their bass quantity is probably on the level of a higher end AKG. Seeing that you're a basshead, they're probably not your cup of tea.
  
 I don't know about the harshness though - maybe they needed burn in? The whole sound signature should be pretty delicate.


----------



## Craigster75

blueangel2323 said:


> They are very neutral headphones. Coming from the M-100 or even Momentum they will sound bass light. Their bass quantity is probably on the level of a higher end AKG. Seeing that you're a basshead, they're probably not your cup of tea.
> 
> I don't know about the harshness though - maybe they needed burn in? The whole sound signature should be pretty delicate.


 

 Different strokes for different folks.  As you said, just not my cup of tea as I am more than satisfied with the M-100.  Perhaps they are better for classical or jazz which are not my preferred genres.


----------



## Goldlion973

Heard that these were just above the level of bass output by the momentums... am looking for a signature that will carry across genres and had hoped this was it but the audio cable is super lame... no using it with an amp going by previous comments and headphonia who should have dissed it really... other posts on here claim the design prevents other cables from being used in its place, B&O are such a large company that i doubt an email from little old me would even get a reply, unlike the support offered by smaller up and coming manufactures.
  
 My search for an across genre headphone is steering me toward the NAD HP50 the most ugly ''portable'' headphone in the world 
  
_**edit: sarcastic quotation marks around, "portable"**_


----------



## Goldlion973

... trying to send them an email, you have to register with them, home address and everything just to ask a question. Annoying. Suppose it won't be long before a smart ebayer crafts a cord for it, think its just the jack really, like it extends further into the device than most others... thats going by the images I can get hold of... might visit their store, is one not too far from me.


----------



## Goldlion973

Hmmmmm..... contacting B&O:
  


> _However, you can also purchase a cord fitted with a 'non-Apple' remote. The 'non-Apple' remote only has a microphone and a centre button. Contact your retailer for further information_


 
  
 Asked about an audio cable and complained about the terrible idea of only supplying an iphone device with the phones, as they are well known in the UK for being an extravagant very upmarket, posh and well to do company I doubt they care much for people spending £300+ on gear that is only made for Apple products and will happily refer their extravagant, very upmarket, posh and well to do customers to a retailer selling another microphone cable for £50 more.
  
 Awaiting news on an audio only cable... from a high end audio company .lol.
  
 Anyone post a photo of the cable so we can see if it can be modded?
  
 **Oh yeah... they're having problems with the supplied bag, it molts onto the inner lining of the headphones or something**
  
 GL973


----------



## Craigster75

goldlion973 said:


> My search for an across genre headphone is steering me toward the NAD HP50 the most ugly ''portable'' headphone in the world
> 
> _**edit: sarcastic quotation marks around, "portable"**_


 
 NAD HP50 is one of the best multi-genre headphones out right now in this price range.  The B&O just won't cut it for current music where more bass is required.


----------



## musiclvr

Has anyone seen the new Agave Green colored H6's?!! The leather protective bag looks great too!


----------



## Goldlion973

Does look nice in green... was hoping an amp would bring a bit more grunt to the phones as has been mentioned in this thread... its only the look of the HP50 that puts me off... is now down to the NAD and the B&W P7 which I'm reading up on now... the price drop on the P5 was extreme when the P7's came out, now available for £180 from £250 on ebay... wondering what a bit of time will do to the £330 P7's.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

I finally got to listen to the H6 at an electronics store where B&O displayed a lot of their products. The H6 sounded magical, bass-light and quite neutral, which I wasn't that much used to. Still, there was no denying that the H6 is going to be my next headphone...not that it'll be possible in the immediate future.


----------



## blueangel2323

goldlion973 said:


> Heard that these were just above the level of bass output by the momentums... am looking for a signature that will carry across genres and had hoped this was it but the audio cable is super lame... no using it with an amp going by previous comments and headphonia who should have dissed it really... other posts on here claim the design prevents other cables from being used in its place, B&O are such a large company that i doubt an email from little old me would even get a reply, unlike the support offered by smaller up and coming manufactures.
> 
> My search for an across genre headphone is steering me toward the NAD HP50 the most ugly ''portable'' headphone in the world
> 
> _**edit: sarcastic quotation marks around, "portable"**_


 
  
 Nope, these have less bass than the Momentums. The bass is very flat and extended but neutral in quantity. What don't you like about the Momentums? And have you considered the M-100? Those have a bit more bass than the Momentum.
  


goldlion973 said:


> Hmmmmm..... contacting B&O:
> 
> 
> Asked about an audio cable and complained about the terrible idea of only supplying an iphone device with the phones, as they are well known in the UK for being an extravagant very upmarket, posh and well to do company I doubt they care much for people spending £300+ on gear that is only made for Apple products and will happily refer their extravagant, very upmarket, posh and well to do customers to a retailer selling another microphone cable for £50 more.
> ...


 
  
 It's just a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable. You can buy them anywhere.
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> I finally got to listen to the H6 at an electronics store where B&O displayed a lot of their products. The H6 sounded magical, bass-light and quite neutral, which I wasn't that much used to. Still, there was no denying that the H6 is going to be my next headphone...not that it'll be possible in the immediate future.


 
  
 They indeed have a magical, ethereal, delicate sound to them. I think it's part of the B&O house sound. I haven't heard their home speakers but their car audio sounds the same. And yes their car audio is a bit light on the bass too, at the default EQ settings.


----------



## Goldlion973

So whats with the headphonia review and people claiming to have issues with the cable? :-/
  
 M-100's are a fun headphone and don't cover the range I'd like, jazz piano miles davis stuff to Tokimonsta alongside a bit of 13th floor elevators.
  
 Need a diverse set of phones


----------



## blueangel2323

Sorry, I meant that the headphones take a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, so you can go to any store and buy a replacement cable that will work with these headphones. I didn't say that there are no issues with the cable that it comes with.


----------



## Goldlion973

... that's ok, that's what I meant... the headphonia review makes it out as though a more indepth review could not be given as the device only came with the stock cable, on a closer read its perhaps more lazy journalism than anything as he says that he didn't have another cable which for someone reviewing audio gear for a well known audio store is a bit odd.... others on here though are expressing the same concerns and Kenneth is saying that its best to pair them them with an amp in his review and otherwise... which makes sense.
  
 Confusing reviews for this device


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll get to mine this weekend and report back.


----------



## Headzone

Got a hands-on with the Beo H6 today, didn't warm me up. Very light build, felt cheap, plasticky. Hollow sound, no bass.
  
 I see these no way beating, for example the AKG K550 sonically.


----------



## Craigster75

headzone said:


> Got a hands-on with the Beo H6 today, didn't warm me up. Very light build, felt cheap, plasticky. Hollow sound, no bass.
> 
> I see these no way beating, for example the AKG K550 sonically.


 

 Agree 100%


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I have the black version. The one I played with at the Apple store was very beat up which made it look and felt cheap.  The store experience is not the same as in-home experience.  I was very impressed when I opened the box and looked at the perfect condition headphones close-up.  it is not plasticky at all.  It's light on the head and very nicely made.


----------



## TealRice

lol if you agree with him on it being plasticky and feeling, the m100s must by super plasticky and super cheap


----------



## Craigster75

tealrice said:


> lol if you agree with him on it being plasticky and feeling, the m100s must by super plasticky and super cheap


 

 I suppose my agreement was more about the sound than the build, but I wasn't impressed with the build other than the quality of the earpad material.
  
 Regarding my beloved M-100, their wingplates are the Achille's heel in the construction.  Otherwise, they are extremely durable, especially the metal hinges which could have been a souce of product failure.
  
 You really went for the jugular attacking the M-100


----------



## blueangel2323

They sounded pretty terrible in the Apple Store. I think they do some kind of "enhancement" to all their headphone demos, boosting the bass and treble. The treble in particular sound VERY grainy. I was quite surprised to see them there, actually, amidst all the Beats and Bose. The B&W P3 and P5 were on demo too, but the P7 was not.


----------



## Goldlion973

We apologize for the late reply to your request. 
  
 With regards to the BeoPlay H6 , the functionality of the microphone does not depend on the fact whether you are using the headphone with the iOS or Android devices, but rather if the device uses CTIA standard plug connection or not (hardware of the device / grounding assignment for the poles on jack)
  
 As an example, we can mention some non-apple devices and mic functionality:

 While pick up call/ end call/music pause button should function across the platforms (if the connection is CTIA – standard used in most phones since 2012), the volume buttons on the remote may appear idle.
  
 Regarding the supply of different cables, the decision was made to supply only one cable, as the product is intended for “on-the-go” use case for a broad audience connecting the headphones to their portable devices
  
 As a remark, I could mention that we intend to release the Android cable for BeoPlay H6, but there will be no extra functionality compared to what the users experience with the three-button remote. The only difference will be the absence of the volume up/down buttons, as these are not universal across the Android devices.
   
 I would like to thank you for making the effort of sending us your feedback and hope you find the above answers useful.
  
 Kind regards,
 Lene Walther Bjerregaard (Ms) | Customer Service


----------



## Goldlion973

They confused me email talking about the use of an amp with the microphone and aptly avoiding my asking if other cables can be used with the headphone.
  
 Am avoiding this product and sticking to the P7 for portable use.


----------



## blueangel2323

There are currently no amps that will work with a mic/remote.


----------



## Goldlion973

Hmmmm.... think the question has been misconstrued... I'm not looking to turn up and down the volume of an amp with the mic .lol.
  
 Am/was concerned with an inline mic being used with an amplifier if no other cable is compatible.


----------



## blueangel2323

Using any headphone with an amp will be audio only. Buttons will not work, and the inline mic will not work either. But in most cases plugging in a 4-pole cable with mic will work fine for audio.


----------



## Beagle

goldlion973 said:


> They confused me email talking about the use of an amp with the microphone and aptly avoiding my asking if other cables can be used with the headphone.
> 
> Am avoiding this product and sticking to the P7 for portable use.


 
  
 I got a bunch of these NuForce Transient cables and replaced all the crappy iPhone/device cables on my headphones....sonic benefits aplenty.


----------



## Beagle

craigster75 said:


> Apologies up front as I imagine fans of the H6 are here, but I auditioned these at the Apple store and was immediately struck by, IMO, anemic bass and unnaturally sharp vocals.  I would have listened for a longer period, but found them irritatingly harsh.


 
  
 They _can_ sound that way on a given day. They can also sound clear, open, and non-boomy . I would say they also sound best at low to moderate volume levels. For sure they will not fit everyone's listening criteria.


----------



## Headzone

beagle said:


> They _can_ sound that way on a given day. They can also sound clear, open, and non-boomy . I would say they also sound best at low to moderate volume levels. For sure they will not fit everyone's listening criteria.


 
 So sometimes you wake up and they sound good. Next day they are ungood. Tomorrow is another day, and it is a good one. But then they suck again. 
  
 It's not the headphones fault. It's just that the day is bad-.


----------



## Beagle

headzone said:


> So sometimes you wake up and they sound good. Next day they are ungood. Tomorrow is another day, and it is a good one. But then they suck again.
> 
> It's not the headphones fault. It's just that the day is bad-.


 
  
 Maybe...maybe not.


----------



## KennethRoberts

headzone said:


> Got a hands-on with the Beo H6 today, didn't warm me up. Very light build, felt cheap, plasticky. Hollow sound, no bass.
> 
> I see these no way beating, for example the AKG K550 sonically.


 

 Amplification makes a big difference with the H6. Plugged into a dedicated amp (like the Schiit Asgard 2), it absolutely shines. The bass is really very textured. In-store demos don't do the H6 justice.

 Also, I've found that the bass opens up after a few weeks. 

 Side note: I just picked up the iPhone 5S. The H6 sounds WAY better with the 5S than with my previous phone, the iPhone 4S.


----------



## Headzone

I was running them out of my really old iPod.


----------



## abchead

Am going to demo these at Apple Store tomorrow. Too bad they don't carry the Green version yet.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Apple store demos are terrible.  buy it and use it at home.  the experience is totally different.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

kennethroberts said:


> Amplification makes a big difference with the H6. Plugged into a dedicated amp (like the Schiit Asgard 2), it absolutely shines. The bass is really very textured. In-store demos don't do the H6 justice.
> 
> Also, I've found that the bass opens up after a few weeks.
> 
> Side note: I just picked up the iPhone 5S. The H6 sounds WAY better with the 5S than with my previous phone, the iPhone 4S.


 
  
 I agree! 
  
 H6 is crazy good when amped, on a good amp.


----------



## abchead

hifiguy528 said:


> Apple store demos are terrible.  buy it and use it at home.  the experience is totally different.


 
  
 Aside from tonal balance, which seems to be quite similar from what I read, how does the H6 compare to the AKG K550?


----------



## blueangel2323

hifiguy528 said:


> Apple store demos are terrible.  buy it and use it at home.  the experience is totally different.


 
 Agreed. The H6 sounded unbelievably grainy in the Apple Store.
  


abchead said:


> Aside from tonal balance, which seems to be quite similar from what I read, how does the H6 compare to the AKG K550?


 
 K550 is slightly warmer in the lower mids, H6 is a bit more delicate in the highs, otherwise quite similar. K550 has a bit of an edge in soundstage. Both are good detail wise but I haven't heard them side by side.


----------



## a_recording

Posted my review up on the H3: http://www.head-fi.org/products/bang-olufsen-beoplay-h3/reviews/9977
  
 Also put my H3's up for sale, though don't let that stop you heh. I just need to recover some funds -____-;


----------



## liyefei

Stylish look, and thanks for the reviews


----------



## Snoopy Ears

So I was at a B&O store the other day and I was able to listen to the H6 through an iPod 5th gen w/ V-Moda VERZA dac/amp with ALAC files.  It was very clear and detailed.  The trebles and mids were very well presented but where was the bass?  Things that should have gone boom sounded like a thud.  There was no sub bass from what I could tell either.  Comfort wise, these are amongst the most comfortable headphones I've had on.  Very light weight with little clamp pressure.  I just love the looks and the build quality as well.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Beagle

snoopy ears said:


> So I was at a B&O store the other day and I was able to listen to the H6* through an iPod 5th gen w/ V-Moda VERZA dac/amp with ALAC files*.  It was very clear and detailed.  The trebles and mids were very well presented but *where was the bass?  *Things that should have gone boom sounded like a thud.  There was no sub bass from what I could tell either.  Comfort wise, these are amongst the most comfortable headphones I've had on.  Very light weight with little clamp pressure.  I just love the looks and the build quality as well.  Just my 2 cents.


 
  
 Bass is all there, just tight and clean, not fat and muddy.


----------



## Zak90

They sure do look fantastic.


----------



## musiclvr

beagle said:


> Bass is all there, just tight and clean, not fat and muddy.



^^^ I agree. Playing my Ipod 4th Gen with ALAC files through my CEntrance Hifi M8 XL4 the H6 has a textured, very nuanced, and definitely tight bass. The sub - bass is very present as well. The H6 just doesn't have that mid bass hump that a lot of people have become accustomed to using closed portable cans. I also own the Phiaton Bridge MS500 and the VMODA M100, both of which have a fun u shape sound in comparison. Compared to my AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition the H6 has a softer bass presentation but just as detailed and linear to my ears...


----------



## palinetes

they look nice, i expect a nice sound too! i hope so


----------



## Illustrator76

Is anyone using these with an iPod or mobile phone *unamped*? I am concerned they may not be loud enough without an amp and I do not want to buy/use one.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rasmushorn

illustrator76 said:


> Is anyone using these with an iPod or mobile phone *unamped*? I am concerned they may not be loud enough without an amp and I do not want to buy/use one.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 They were constructed to run with iPhone and they are not intended to be driven by an amp - even though adding an amplifier can give them more headroom and make the bass tighter. You can easily run it directly from your phone. They are 32 Ohm impedance so that is no problem.


----------



## derp4life

Bang & Olufsen designs always had my curiosity as it is one of most stylish brands from aesthetics, but i never knew anyone who has a good knowledge about its quality


----------



## Illustrator76

rasmushorn said:


> They were constructed to run with iPhone and they are not intended to be driven by an amp - even though adding an amplifier can give them more headroom and make the bass tighter. You can easily run it directly from your phone. They are 32 Ohm impedance so that is no problem.


 
  
 Thanks. My biggest concern is that their SPL is only 97 dB. That's pretty low compared to other headphones (that are made for mobile devices) which are usually 102+ dB SPL at least. I am concerned about the BeoPlays being too low and me having to crank the volume to the max (or add an amp) just to hear them. This isn't a problem for you? If not then that is good news and makes my decision easier.


----------



## hifidk

illustrator76 said:


> Thanks. My biggest concern is that their SPL is only 97 dB. That's pretty low compared to other headphones (that are made for mobile devices) which are usually 102+ dB SPL at least. I am concerned about the BeoPlays being too low and me having to crank the volume to the max (or add an amp) just to hear them. This isn't a problem for you? If not then that is good news and makes my decision easier.




I use H6 on nexus5/iPhone5, ipad and macbook pro with no issue. You won't get them to play at ear piercing level but casual listening level is no problem. And of course this is without any amps.


----------



## rasmushorn

illustrator76 said:


> Thanks. My biggest concern is that their SPL is only 97 dB. That's pretty low compared to other headphones (that are made for mobile devices) which are usually 102+ dB SPL at least. I am concerned about the BeoPlays being too low and me having to crank the volume to the max (or add an amp) just to hear them. This isn't a problem for you? If not then that is good news and makes my decision easier.


 
 Yeah you are right, they are not as sensitive as some other in the same league and as hifidk says these are not the loudest headphones you can get. To my ears they are our enough but I do not need loud music and try to keep the volume as low as possible. But with the H6 I am - unlike with the Amperior - able to go all the way to max volume on me iPhone 5.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well I was able to procure a brand new pair for a killer deal today. So far I'm very impressed. They seem very balanced. Deep and taught bass (never overblown), ever present mids and extended treble (though not "bright"). Comfort is A+, as is the construction. I'll update them on my portable closed headphone thread here after a few weeks with them:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-b-w-p7-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-executive-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators


----------



## mateored

Just picked up a pair of tan H6's a few days ago.  Here are my initial impressions:
  
 These are about the most comfortable pair of phones I have used.  The only ones I have used that are about as comfortable are the Sony MDR-1's.  I prefer phones with soft leather ear cups instead of plush materials.  These phones are really light and do not have much skull pressure.  They use memory foam under the soft leather, and the cups fit around my ears with no rubbing.  A+ for comfort.
  
 When I first put these on in the Apple store, I thought they were awful for the first few minutes -- then I realized that the cord wasn't quite plugged all the way into the headphone jack!  Once I took care of that problem, they sounded good.  Of course, the music selections on the store's iPod all sucked, so it was hard to appreciate the phones.  The other issue is that they really don't play that loud direct from an iPhone compared to other phones.  However, I liked the clarity of the phones enough to buy them and give them a shot. 
  
 My primary use for these phones is watching movies, TV shows and listening to music from my MacBook Pro - mostly at home while in bed.  I have a separate pair of Audio-Technica noise canceling phones for traveling.  Also, I use a Centrance DacPort DAC/headphone amp, so I wasn't concerned about the phones being too quiet.  
  
 For point of reference, I also own or have recently owned Sennheiser HD600, Sennheiser wireless RS220, the Audio-Technicas, and my wife has the B&W P5s.  
  
 I auditioned the B&W P7s, the Sony MDR-1Rs, and the PSBs.  I found the B&W's too bloated sounding and the PSB's were really uncomfortable on my head.  The Sony's sounded pretty good, but lacked the clarity and openness of the B&O's to my ears.
  
 Plugged directly into the MBP, the H6's are plenty loud (much louder than plugged into my iPhone), but they really sing when plugged into the Dacport.  The bass is plenty strong for me and the mids and highs sound very clear and sweet with no harshness.  
  
 I know this is heresy, but I actually enjoy the sound on these more than the Senn HD600's (I also recognize that I did not have a proper headphone amp for the Sennheisers, however, and I sold those).  
  
 Anyway, for people looking for super-comfy, stylish, closed-back headphones to listen to a source a bit stronger than plugged directly into a phone, I think these are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## MacedonianHero

^ I really like the H6's after a full weekend with them. That said, my P7s ain't going anywhere. I don't find the P7s bloated in anyway. I can understand these sentiments about the Momentums. But I actually sold the Momentums for their upper mids/treble that would put Miles Davis behind the drums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both are outstanding headphones. The H6's are quick/neutral/tight while the P7s are musical/natural. Both have their strong suits/weaknesses. But the comfort on the H6's is likely the best I've had yet with a portable headphone. They are so incredibly light and I can literally wear them for hours and forget that they're on my head.


----------



## mateored

Interesting.  I wonder if it was something about the pair I was listening to at the Apple store or the way it was set up.  I went into the store thinking I was probably going to get the P7s (since I like my wife's P5s quite a bit for their size), but I really didn't like them at all.  Like I said - it was a far from ideal listening experience.  Oh well - I'm happy with the H6's anyway.


----------



## MacedonianHero

mateored said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if it was something about the pair I was listening to at the Apple store or the way it was set up.  I went into the store thinking I was probably going to get the P7s (since I like my wife's P5s quite a bit for their size), but I really didn't like them at all.  Like I said - it was a far from ideal listening experience.  Oh well - I'm happy with the H6's anyway.


 
 Could be the Apple Store? They're never quiet and I find auditioning headphones there just horrible. One has to crank up the sound to even really get a pulse of what's going on, but that's un-natural too. I MUCH prefer the H6s at home than at the Apple Store FWIW.


----------



## iAmCalm

I tried these in the apple store while still on my honeymoon with the M100.
Immediately, the openness and comfort is apparent. These are very different headphones. But, that's good to know. If you're like me, with broad tastes, then one setup won't serve all your purposes. I'd use these for some of my other-than-EDM listening.
Despite the closed look, the H6 has an open, airy sound a la Grado (I dare to say). This is not to draw a strict comparison between these and any particular model of Grado. Just to underscore this characteristic.
For the money, I would weigh my options very carefully in this category. But as a straight iPod/iPhone headphone, with no amp, they're very attractive.


----------



## coolguyalex

So the general consensus is that the H6s are more comfortable than the P7s but the P7s 'sound' better? I haven't found anywhere where I can try these yet so I am relying on impressions (Apple store stock them but I haven't seen any available for trial).


----------



## Beagle

It is a matter of taste and preference. Some will prefer the sound of the H6, some will prefer the P7 (and many will like both for different reasons).
  
 And just to add some more spice, the Onkyo ES-HF300 sounds like a cross between the H6 and P7!


----------



## MacedonianHero

coolguyalex said:


> So the general consensus is that the H6s are more comfortable than the P7s but the P7s 'sound' better? I haven't found anywhere where I can try these yet so I am relying on impressions (Apple store stock them but I haven't seen any available for trial).


 
 I find the H6's more comfortable...much lighter and less clamping. Sound wise, I find owning both completely justifiable as they're quite different. The H6s are bang neutral to my ears (more so than any closed portable headphone I've tried) and offer outstanding air and imaging. While the P7's offer a very musical presentation and still very technically proficient (plus they look just AWESOME!).


----------



## coolguyalex

macedonianhero said:


> I find the H6's more comfortable...much lighter and less clamping. Sound wise, I find owning both completely justifiable as they're quite different. The H6s are bang neutral to my ears (more so than any closed portable headphone I've tried) and offer outstanding air and imaging. While the P7's offer a very musical presentation and still very technically proficient (plus they look just AWESOME!).


 
  
 Thanks for that. It seems like I'm leaning towards the P7s at this stage (they so pretty). 


beagle said:


> It is a matter of taste and preference. Some will prefer the sound of the H6, some will prefer the P7 (and many will like both for different reasons).
> 
> And just to add some more spice, the Onkyo ES-HF300 sounds like a cross between the H6 and P7!


 

 Ahh, don't do that to me! 
  
 I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of sound for comfort this time around. My ES10s have served me well but I just can't wear the things for more than an hour. The Sony MDR-1Rs and Bose QC2s are the most comfortable portables I've tried (Momentums were pretty good too). Hopefully I'll be able to try the H6 and P7 soon and find out for myself (but damn, those ES-HF300s look great too!).


----------



## JACONE

I would agree! The BOSE sound really bad compared to the B&O. Quite frankly, I'm a bit disappointed at how bad the BOSE sound given the price point.


----------



## coolguyalex

Yeah I mentioned in another thread how much I disliked the Bose. Not sure how to articulate it but they just had no 'life'.

Briefly tried the H6s today. Indeed they are comfortable, but will need to spend more time with them to comment on the sound (the salesman was hanging around the whole time..).


----------



## Tgtr0660

Sorry if this is slightly ignorant, but isn't Bang & Olufsen like the European Bose? You pay a lot for a big brand name that some wealthy people have but that is not really appreciated by audio experts. Is that a misconception?


----------



## mateored

I would agree that most serious audiophiles don't consider Bang & Olufsen to be serious audiophile gear (and they are generally correct - especially in recent years).  However, $399 is not serious audiophile territory anyway.  And, the fact of the matter is that, for comfortable closed-back headphones in this price range, these phones are really good (in my opinion).  Anyone who judges these headphones based on their perception of the brand rather than on the merits of the product is not an audiophile anyway.   Try them on and give them a listen and judge for yourself.


----------



## Tgtr0660

Very good point. Thanks. 
  
  
 Even audiophile-phobic brands like Bose have their moments, too. While their speaker systems leave a lot to be desired, their iPod docks are pretty decent, and their QC15 cans, though just good from a sound quality perspective, have THE best noice cancelling, bar none.


----------



## Beagle

mateored said:


> I would agree that most serious audiophiles don't consider Bang & Olufsen to be serious audiophile gear (and they are generally correct - especially in recent years).  However,* $399 is not serious audiophile territory anyway.  *


 
  
 It _is_ serious audiophile territory (since it is a great sounding 'phone), as opposed to ridiculous diminishing returns audiophile territory (Abyss, HD800 et al)...


----------



## coolguyalex

beagle said:


> It _is_ serious audiophile territory (since it is a great sounding 'phone), as opposed to ridiculous diminishing returns audiophile territory (Abyss, HD800 et al)...


 
  
 Good point but woah, HD800s are incredible though. Perhaps we should be talking about Stax..


tgtr0660 said:


> Sorry if this is slightly ignorant, but isn't Bang & Olufsen like the European Bose? You pay a lot for a big brand name that some wealthy people have but that is not really appreciated by audio experts. Is that a misconception?


 
  
 You're spot on. But if the product/s sounds good (to you), does it even matter? Brands like Bose and B&O focused a lot more on sound in there earlier days, now it's mostly about image and how to appeal to the mass market (with a few exceptions; these headphones may be one though I think they are overpriced). In B&Os case though, the products have always been well made (and visually stunning in most instances).


----------



## mateored

By the way, some audiophiles might argue that B&W/Bowers is becoming the same type of company recently.  Although their products are still really good, they are becoming much more interested in car stereos, iPod docks, etc.  And their home speakers are, arguably, over-priced due to brand recognition when compared with more esoteric boutique brands.  
  
 Of course, these are the same audiophile hipsters that argue that Linn and McIntosh have sold out and become over-priced over-hyped marketing machines. 
  
 I don't buy into that point of view.


----------



## blueangel2323

mateored said:


> By the way, some audiophiles might argue that B&W/Bowers is becoming the same type of company recently.  Although their products are still really good, they are becoming much more interested in car stereos, iPod docks, etc.  And their home speakers are, arguably, over-priced due to brand recognition when compared with more esoteric boutique brands.
> 
> Of course, these are the same audiophile hipsters that argue that Linn and McIntosh have sold out and become over-priced over-hyped marketing machines.
> 
> I don't buy into that point of view.


 

 B&W is still the reference used in the biggest recording studios in the world though. And their car stereos sound pretty good


----------



## zoli68

Great sound...crisp close to original (great for electronica) currently listening to Jean Michel Jarre - _Oxygene remastered_


----------



## mateored

blueangel2323 said:


> B&W is still the reference used in the biggest recording studios in the world though. And their car stereos sound pretty good


 
  
 I'm not sure if that's accurate.  They use lots of different brands, including JBL, Harbeth, for example.  Also, I know that B&W makes some incredible products.  their top of the line speakers are outstanding.  However, I'm just pointing out that some stodgy audiophiles complain that they are delving farther into the low end and mass consumer markets and over-charging based on their name.  It's not my personal opinion, by the way.


----------



## luberconn

B&O is definitely form before function.  The H6 look mighty fine indeed.  $400-500 isn't too bad for B&O headphones considering the price of some of their other products.
  
 beocom2 - around $1000 for a telephone.  Doesn't even have a color LCD panel.  I guess it can double as a sex toy though.


----------



## The French

Hi,
 I've recently bought a H6, after a long hesitation between the B&W, the Momentum the Sony Z1000 and so, the H6.
  
 Let's be honest, they are all very good headphones, and I'm pretty sure you can buy any with confidence.
  
 And let's be realistic, you can find similar quality headphones for much cheaper.
  
  
 Bang & Olufsen was also, to me, some kind of an European Bose...well made products at unreasonable prices (Vs audio quality).
  
 But the listening session has convinced me they were not that bad.
  
 I first tried the Sony, but even if the audio part is rather good, it wasn't as confortable as the others, and I could not see any thing to justify the price range.
  
 Then the Momentum, which looks terrific in brown.
 But my first impression for that one was : IMG, it sounds like my HD25 !
 The second impression revealed the Momentum is less V curved than the HD25, and much more confortable.
 I don't know if the driver is different or not, but the sound signature is very similar to me, too similar to buy the Momentum.
   
 

 The P7 was originaly my first choice.
 I've had many B&W speakers in the past few years, and I really liked the look and the built quality of the P7. The leather is nicer than on the H6 and it is confortable.
 But after a quick listening session, I thought it was not necessarly what I was looking for.
 At first I tought it was neutral as it has not so much bass, nor treble, but after a few seconds of Melody Gardot...that P7 is flattering voices.
 It is not a CONS, some might like it, and I'm sure I would have been able to live with that, but again, that warm sound was not was I was looking for.
  
  
 And it sounds even warmer when you're comparing it with the Bang and Olufsen H6.
 That one has been a real surprise to me.
 First of all, because I trust B&W Sennheiser or Sony more than B&O.
 Then, because it sounds very neutral.
 It can play anything right, from Electro to Classical, without adding or removing anything.
 Not as warm as the P7, not as boomy (in the good way) as the Momentum, just good with any kind of music.
 Finally, even if the leather pads or the head band are not as nice as the P7's, it is well made (thanks the chinese), it is very confortable, it is nice, and you don't really pay attention to it (which might be good if you are using your $400 headphones in the train or the bus, as I do).
  
  
  
  
 Excuse my english, my french is way better.


----------



## miumius

the french said:


> Hi,
> I've recently bought a H6, after a long hesitation between the B&W, the Momentum the Sony Z1000 and so, the H6.
> 
> Let's be honest, they are all very good headphones, and I'm pretty sure you can buy any with confidence.
> ...


 
 I think your English was fine . And I was in a very similar situation to you with closed portables. Except I returned my Momentums because I thought they sounded too closed and boomy, and the cups were too small making them on-ears. The P7's were my first choice but I actually found the headband and the cups to be quite uncomfortable, even if they were really nice. The H6's on the other hand also use leather but it was much softer and memory-foamed. And while both look nice, the H6's look better on the head for me; the P7's are quite bulky. And finally I'm kind of in love with the natural sound... it works for everything. Btw which color did you get? I'm debating with myself which color looks better.


----------



## venomlv

I have a set of B&O H6 and also have BEATS executive. The comparisons I can see are: 
H6 does cost more but are lighter when wearing them
The mids and treble sound more realistic and very pleasant
The base is ok, but when you get older all it does is give you a headache
Other people I asked also said the same that they prefer the H6 over the Beats.


----------



## MacedonianHero

venomlv said:


> I have a set of B&O H6 and also have BEATS executive. The comparisons I can see are:
> H6 does cost more but are lighter when wearing them
> The mids and treble sound more realistic and very pleasant
> The base is ok, but when you get older all it does is give you a headache
> Other people I asked also said the same that they prefer the H6 over the Beats.


 
 There is nothing I prefer sonically from the Executives over the H6s.


----------



## Pass

I thought that this thread was about the H6 *and* the H3… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just bought the H3 yesterday after reading *costinstn*'s post (and a lot of other reading!). I also tried the H6 before, the beige ones, but it was definitely a defective unit. Bass was obviously absent from an iTouch5, but all the sound was tiny, thin, just defective, as if the drivers were blown. The second pair, a black ones, has a more complete sound, almost delectable, but directly plugged in, missed the final little kick of bass anyone stated. Their soul (to cited Beagle) was not on par with mine. But, wait... could the black H6 have a different sound than the beige??
  
 Anyways, H3 seems to take some goods of H6 (clear mids and highs, open and vast sound) with an added touch of bass, just welcome for a real portable device. The may not be the most efficient headphones, but they are easily driven by an ITouch or MBA. They now have 2 hours of runtime! Some talked about 50, even 100 hours, damn…
  
 Very comfortable since they weigh nothing. Gorgeously sexy with the aluminum finish.
  
 Really happy with my purchase as of now, and things could only become better, if I believe other owners.


----------



## The French

pass said:


> But, wait... could the black H6 have a different sound than the beige??


 
  
  
 No.
  
 But I've had that same impression with my first test of the H6...the cable wasn't completely plugged into the headphones, leading to the exact same sound you're describing.


----------



## The French

and I forgot, I went with the black color.
 I really liked the vintage look of the beige, but I was worried that beige should turn darker with time.


----------



## Pass

It was a kinda sarcastic question, but I'm glad that other also experimented this situation. I'm no longer interested into another on/over-ear, but I will definitely try to play with the cable next time I'll pass by this store.
  
  
 Merci à toi, "Le Français", pour ce petit conseil!


----------



## Fush

In a review at Headphonia, the author says about the H6 that "the cable has a mic control, making it impossible to use with all of my desktop amps at home". What does he mean by that? What problems does the mic cause? Would I need to get another cable in order to use the H6 with my FiiO E17?


----------



## WilCox

fush said:


> In a review at Headphonia, the author says about the H6 that "the cable has a mic control, making it impossible to use with all of my desktop amps at home". What does he mean by that? What problems does the mic cause? Would I need to get another cable in order to use the H6 with my FiiO E17?


 
  
 I saw that review and didn't understand that comment either.  The mic control is a standard iPhone type interface and is not in the audio signal path.  I've had no problems using an external amp.  You don't need another cable, but you can replace it since B&O has chosen to use the standard 1/8" connector at both ends.  A v-moda cable works just fine with the H6.


----------



## Fush

wilcox said:


> I saw that review and didn't understand that comment either.  The mic control is a standard iPhone type interface and is not in the audio signal path.  I've had no problems using an external amp.  You don't need another cable, but you can replace it since B&O has chosen to use the standard 1/8" connector at both ends.  A v-moda cable works just fine with the H6.


I've been looking into this, and it might be that (his) desktop amps do not support the 4-pin (TRRS) connector that headphone cables with a mic use. The desktop amps may need a 3-pin (TRS) connector. That would be my guess, after reading up on this.


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

fush said:


> In a review at Headphonia, the author says about the H6 that "the cable has a mic control, making it impossible to use with all of my desktop amps at home".


 
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/bo-beoplay-h6/


----------



## WilCox

fush said:


> In a review at Headphonia, the author says about the H6 that "the cable has a mic control, making it impossible to use with all of my desktop amps at home".


 
  
Not true.  Using a standard 1/8" to 1/4" TRS (Tip, Ring, Sleeve) adapter, my H6 plays fine on my desktop amps (Bryston BHA-1, Centrance DACmini, etc.).  It also plays well from portable amps with 1/8" jack (Meier Porta Corda III-USB, for example).


----------



## mateored

In case anyone cares, it plays fine through a Centrance DACport using the standard cable.  I'm listening to them right now : )


----------



## rasmushorn

fush said:


> In a review at Headphonia, the author says about the H6 that "the cable has a mic control, making it impossible to use with all of my desktop amps at home". What does he mean by that? What problems does the mic cause? Would I need to get another cable in order to use the H6 with my FiiO E17?


 
 I have the same problem with that cable and all my amps. Meier Quickstep, iQube and Just Audio AHa-120. If I want to use my H6 with an amplifier I need to pull the plug outwards just a little. If I release it it will move back and the sound will go through the microphone cable - which does not sound good. I just wish they had included a normal cable like (cheaper models) Sennheiser Momentum and Amperior do.


----------



## Mastad0n

B&O always seems to put out good looking equipment.  I'd be interested to see a review on these.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

Tried the H6 at the Apple store and wow, they are really good but have a really hefty price tag. Neutral, amazing vocals, natural sound. I did not expect that. I didn't like the Bower and Wilkins full size they had. Anyone know how the Focal Spirit Pros compare?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

mateored said:


> I'm not sure if that's accurate. They use lots of different brands, including JBL, Harbeth, for example. Also, I know that B&W makes some incredible products. *their top of the line speakers are outstanding. *However, I'm just pointing out that some stodgy audiophiles complain that they are delving farther into the low end and mass consumer markets and over-charging based on their name. It's not my personal opinion, by the way.


 
  
 I second this. When I was auditioning my P5's, the store had two of their 802D speakers powered by a McIntosh pre and power amp there. When I heard those played at a moderate volume, I, to my ears, heard audio perfection. Too much money for me, though. LOL
  
 I would actually love a pair of their lower-priced 685's for a 2-channel desktop hi-fi rig for my study though.


----------



## DJBaila

Hey guys, I have a pair of B&O H6 on sell if somebody is interested


----------



## Vacheron

I have a pair of H6s that will soon be paired with a Oppo HA-1 (in the mail). Eventually ill get a pair of PM-1s for the Oppo, but for now the H6s will be used with with it.
  
 Couple of things to post about B&O in general (and specific to H6s) is that a lot of the value in the product is the design and build quality. Why shouldn't it be? Im always amazed at how little value people put into the design of a product. Saying "X" sounds better at $300 there for "X" is better and the H6 is over priced doesn't make sense to me when "X" looks like Schiit. I've built a premium home theatre, but because its in my home it needs to look as good as it performs, and anything less in a compromise IMO. For me going into audio/video with only considering the way something performs is very narrow and one dimensional, when this hobby is anything but. Ultimately the product is about pleasing the senses, and for me build and design is very much a part of that. 
  
 The same thought is brought into purchasing a portable device which in this case was the original intent of my H6s. My shoes have to look as good as they feel or else I'm comprising, and when it comes to headphones looks are VERY few and far between especially in the 500 and less category. I for one think the H6 is bang on for price. Aluminum, lambskin and more then an ounce of thought into how they look? What else compares to that in its price range?
  
 Anyway, that said ill share how they pair up with the HA-1 once its all up and running.


----------



## musiclvr

vacheron said:


> I have a pair of H6s that will soon be paired with a Oppo HA-1 (in the mail). Eventually ill get a pair of PM-1s for the Oppo, but for now the H6s will be used with with it.
> 
> Couple of things to post about B&O in general (and specific to H6s) is that a lot of the value in the product is the design and build quality. Why shouldn't it be? Im always amazed at how little value people put into the design of a product. Saying "X" sounds better at $300 there for "X" is better and the H6 is over priced doesn't make sense to me when "X" looks like Schiit. I've built a premium home theatre, but because its in my home it needs to look as good as it performs, and anything less in a compromise IMO. For me going into audio/video with only considering the way something performs is very narrow and one dimensional, when this hobby is anything but. Ultimately the product is about pleasing the senses, and for me build and design is very much a part of that.
> 
> ...



So how does the H6 pair with the HA-1? I'm interested in its Sabre Dac implementation....


----------



## aldinho878

Any news on a successor for the H3's yet?


----------



## brucemurdoc

I got to try a pair of the H-7 BEO play last week I liked them... they are supposed to be very similar to H-6 only wireless. I normally don't like wireless headphones but I was pleasantly surprised by the sound. My only issue was what I call the "beats effect" which is where an ok pair of headphones is made to  look cool so that you think they are worth a higher price. I think that if they made a simple version with plastic they wouldn't be able to charge nearly as much. The quality is good, but it seems that a lot of the price is dedicated to the style aspect of the headphones.


----------



## soundofmed

After coming back into headphones after a few years break (got into speakers for the home) I was looking for a pair of closed cans that were comfortable and obviously good in the 200-300 range. Options at the time for me were either Audio Technica MSR7's, Sony MDR1A's, and the B&O H6's.

I demoed the other 2 headphones before trying the H6's and wasn't quite getting the taste I wanted from either of the 2. Before my demo sessions, I was leaning towards the Sony MDR1A because they were what I wanted according to the reviews I read, but disappointingly Sony's bass was way too much for my taste. I can see how they can be fun phones for some people but was a no go for me. Tried on the MSR7's shortly after and they were good and definitely much more neutral and clear... but I wasn't satisfied with their midrange. 

A day later I go to a B&O store/boutique (whatever you wanna consider it) and tried on the H6's (1st gen) there without stock cable, it was a B&O replacement cable, no mic, no nothing. Just pure 3.5mm to 3.5mm from B&O. I plugged them directly into my phone and after a couple of tracks I was sold and knew these were it. They sounded much better directly from a smartphone than the other 2 did being driven from proper amps and sources. Absolute lush mids, highs were perfect for my taste, and bass was satisfying. Everything I heard about the Gen 2's were ever so present in these 1st Gens.

I asked the B&O representative after my session about the differences in both the generations and how people claim that both are very different. What he said was that over an extended time they both end up sounding the same, and initially there are variations in manufacturing but assured me again that after a while they are meant to reach a certain signature. (In other words breaking in basically)


----------

